# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحيفة المنتدي الأربعاء الأول من نوقمبر 2017

## ماجد احمد

*
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*صباح المتعة والصدارة والجداره
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*حقق المريخ فوزاً عريضاً على تريعة البجا جبل أولياء بستة أهداف نظيفة على ملعبه بأم درمان ضمن الجولة 30 لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز، أنهى المريخ المباراة منذ الشوط الأول بتسجيله لأربعة أهداف حيث سجل محمد عبد الرحمن الهدفين الأول والثاني فيما أضاف أمير كمال الهدف الثالث وسجل التاج ابراهيم الهدف الرابع، وفي الشوط الثاني سجل محمد عبد الرحمن الهدف الخامس للمريخ والثالث الشخصي له في المباراة وسجل رمضان عجب الهدف السادس قبل دقائق من نهاية المباراة، بالنتيجة رفع المريخ رصيده إلى 66 نقطة لينفرد بصدارة المنافسة فيما تجمد رصيد تريعة البجا في 28 نقطة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صباحاتك خير وصحة وسلامة حبيبنا د. ماجد
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يكتسح التريعة بسداسية في بطولة الدوري الممتاز وينفرد بالصدارة 

حقق المريخ فوزا كاسحا على تريعة البجا بستة اهداف دون مقابل في المباراة التي جمعتهما مساء الثلاثاء على ملعب المريخ نالها محمد عبد الرحمن هاتريك وهدف لكل من التاج وامير كمال ورمضان عجب 
الشوط الاول
انطلق بهجوم من جانب التريعة ابعده دفاع المريخ ويقود هجوم ينتهي في اقدام لاعبي التريعة
حاول التريعة الوصول الى مرمي المريخ مبكرا وقاد له اللاعب الفاضل هجمة ابعدها باسكال 
ارسل اللاعب احمد ادم كرة عكسية فلتت من عبد الرحمن النسور لم تجد المتابعة من هجوم المريخ 
اهدر اللاعب بكري المدينة فرصة محققة للوصول الى مرمي التريعة لكن الحارس ابعد الخطر
عاند الحظ اللاعب بكري المدينة وحرمه من هدف من عكسية 
هدف اول
احرز اللاعب محمد عبد الرحمن هدف المريخ الاول في الدقيقة 21 من عكسية اللاعب التاج ابراهيم والتي حولها الى داخل الشباك فشلت معها محاولات الحارس عبد الرحمن النسور 
عقب الهدف سيطر المريخ على مجريات المباراة وقاد سلسلة من الهجمات الخطيرة على مرمي التريعة 
قاد المريخ هجمة من الجهة اليسري وارسل اللاعب التش كرة الى بكري المدينة الذي راوغ الدفاع وسدد في المرمي وكاد ان يضيف الهدف الثاني
هدف ثاني
حصل المريخ على ركلة زاوية نفذها بيبو قابلها الغربال احرز منها الهدف الثاني للمريخ في الدقيقة 31 من الشوط الاول
حصل المريخ على مخالفة جديدة في الدقيقة 34 سددها باسكال في المرمي عادت من الجدار سددها التكت تصل الى امير جهزها للغربال الذي سدد في المرمي ابعدها الحارس الى داخل الملعب 
حصل المريخ على مخالفة مع الغربال ابعدها الدفاع الى ركلة زاوية نفذها بيبو ابعدها الدفاع تجد اللاعب التكت سدد في المرمي ابعدها عبد الرحمن من الزاوية البعيدة الى ركلة زاوية 
هدف ثالث للمريخ
احرز اللاعب امير كمال الهدف الثالث للمريخ من مخالفة نفذها اللاعب احمد ادم في الدقيقة 41
هدف سريع للتاج ابراهيم 
احرز اللاعب التاج ابراهيم الهدف الرابع للمريخ من جملة تكتيكية من كرة متبادلة بين بين بكري والتكت ارسل الاول كرة عكسية قابلها التاج هدفا للمريخ 
وفي الدقيقة 45 اطلق اللاعب التاج ابراهيم تسديدة قوية حولها الحارس عبد الرحمن النسور الى ركلة زاوية لينتهي الشوط الاول برباعية في شباك التريعة 
الشوط الثاني
استهله المريخ بهجوم ضاري قابله التريعة بدفاع صارم
تبديل للمريخ
اجرى مدرب المريخ تعديلا بخروج امير ودخول مامادو الامين
حصلت التريعة على مخالفة نفذها صمويل تمر الى ضربة مرمي
قاد اللاعب التاج ابراهيم هجمة شرسة وسدد في المرمي حولها الى ركلة زاوية
يقود المريخ هجمة جديدة لكن دفاع التريعة حولها الى ركلة زاوية 
انطلق مامادو بهجمة من الجهة اليمني وارسل كرة ارضية لبكري المدينة لكن الاخير لعب الكرة خارج الشباك 
هدف منقوض
نقض الحكم هدفا احرز اللاعب احمد ادم من ضربة ثابتة بحجة انه طلب لعبها غير مباشرة في المرمي في الدقيقة 20 من الشوط الثاني 
تراجع للتريعة
بعد مرور 33 دقيقة تراجع فريق التريعة وإعتمد على الهجمات المرتدة 
هدف خامس
احرز اللاعب الغربال الهدف الخامس للمريخ والثالث له في الدقيقة 35 
رمضان عجب يظهر بهدف سادس
احرز اللاعب رمضان عجب بهدف سادس في الدقيقة 44 من تسديدة قوية اخترقت الشباك هدفا سادسا للمريخ لحسم المباراة لصالحه ويرتفع بنقاطه الى 66 نقطة منفردا بصدارة المنافسة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يكتسح تريعة البجا بنصف دستة من الأهداف ويتصدر

حقق المريخ فوزاً عريضاً على تريعة البجا جبل أولياء بستة أهداف نظيفة على ملعبه بأم درمان ضمن الجولة 30 لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز، أنهى المريخ المباراة منذ الشوط الأول بتسجيله لأربعة أهداف حيث سجل محمد عبد الرحمن الهدفين الأول والثاني فيما أضاف أمير كمال الهدف الثالث وسجل التاج ابراهيم الهدف الرابع، وفي الشوط الثاني سجل محمد عبد الرحمن الهدف الخامس للمريخ والثالث الشخصي له في المباراة وسجل رمضان عجب الهدف السادس قبل دقائق من نهاية المباراة، بالنتيجة رفع المريخ رصيده إلى 66 نقطة لينفرد بصدارة المنافسة فيما تجمد رصيد تريعة البجا في 28 نقطة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يكتسح التريعة "6/ صفر" ويتصدر دوري سوداني

الغربال صعد إلى رأس قائمة هدافي الممتاز بـ14 هدفاً

حقق المريخ فوزاً كاسحاً على تريعة البجا بـ"6/ صفر" في المباراة التي جمعتهما مساء الثلاثاء على ملعب الأحمر، ليرتفع بنقاطه إلى 66 نقطة منفرداً بالصدارة، ومتفوقاً على نده الهلال بثلاث نقاط.
أحرز أهداف المريخ مهاجمه محمد عبدالرحمن "هاتريك"، وسجل كل من التاج وأمير كمال ورمضان عجب هدف لكل منهم.

مهاجم المريخ " الغربال"، صعد إلى صدارة الهدافين بالهاتريك الذي سجله ليكون على رأس القائمة بــ"14" هدفاً مُتخطياً مهاجم الهلال محمد موسى الذي يمتلك في رصيده "11" هدفاً، يليه لاعب وسط الأهلي الخرطومي محمد موسى بـ"9" أهداف".

وضمن ذات المنافسة حقق الهلال الأبيض فوزاً غالياً على الرابطة كوستي، صاحب الـ"25" نقطة، وذلك بثلاثة أهداف مقابل هدف نالها "معاذ ومهند وكيزا" ليرتفع أزرق الأبيض إلى النقطة "53".

وكان الأهلي قد فرض التعادل السلبي على الخرطوم في المباراة التي استضافها شيخ الملاعب "استاد الخرطوم"، ضمن مباريات الأسبوع 30 لبطولة الدوري الممتاز ليرتفع الفريقان بنقاطهما إلى 46 نقطة في روليت المسابقة.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يعتلي الممتاز بنصف دستة والغربال يتصدر الهدافين

واصل المريخ عروضه الراقية وحقق اكبر فوز له في الممتاز بعد فوزه على الاهلي الخرطوم بخماسية وسحق تريعة البجا منذ الشوط الاول الذي فعل فيه المريخ كل شيء من سيطرة على الملعب ولعب ممرحل وافتتح التسجيل للمريخ محمد عبدالرحمن وعاد اللاعب نفسه وسجل الهدف الثاني له واضاف امير كمال الثالث واتبعه التاج بالهدف الرابع الذي انتهاء عليه الشوط الاول.

وفي الشوط الثاني قام مدرب المريخ بثلاثة تبديلات بخروج بكري وامير وباسكال ودخول عاطف ومامادو وعلي جعفر وقبل نهاية المباراة اضاف الغربال الهدف الخامس للمريخ والثالث له ( باتريك) واختتم رمضان عجب المهرجان بالهدف السادس ليرتفع المريخ برصيده لنقطة 66 في صدارة الممتاز ويتصدر محمد عبدالرحمن هداف الدوري الممتاز.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*محمد موسى: سعيد بالانتصار وصدارة الترتيب

بيّن كابتن محمد موسى، المدير الفني للمريخ، في حديثه للاعلام في المؤتمر الصحافي عقب مباراة الفريق أمام تريعة البجا مساء اليوم، ان عناصر فرقته قدمت مردوداً طيباً.. كم عبر عن سعادته عقب الظفر بالنقاط الثلاث والتربع في صدارة الترتيب..
وعن اهدار الفرص السهلة امام مرمى المنافس قال محمد موسى: نحن فائزون بستة أهداف دون مقابل.. وهي ظاهرة صحية تدل على وفرة الفرص وقدرة الفريق على صناعتها.
واختتم المهندس حديثه: اغلقنا ملف مباراة تريعة البجا عقب التوفيق من المولى عز وجل ومن بعده تألق اللاعبين.. نحن بصدد إقامة لقاء ودي الجمعة القادم في إطار اعدادنا لجولتي نيالا امام حي الوادي والمريخ نيالا
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاهلي شندي يفرض التعادل على الخرطوم في مواجهة مثيرة 

فرض الاهلي التعادل السلبي على الخرطوم في المباراة التي استضافها شيخ الملاعب (استاد الخرطوم) ضمن مباريات الاسبوع 30 لبطولة الدوري الممتاز ليرتفع الفريقان بنقاطهما الى 46نقطة في روليت المسابقة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال الابيض يهزم الرابطة كوستي 3-1 

ضمن مباريات الاسبوع 30 لبطولة الدوري الممتاز حقق الهلال الابيض 50 نقطة فوزا غاليا على الرابطة كوستي 25 نقطة في المباراة التي جمعت الطرفين عصر اليوم بكوستي شهدت اثارة وقوة نالها معاذ ومهند وكيزا
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اتحاد الكرة يجتمع لأول مرة برئاسة شداد يوم الاربعاء

يعقد مجلس إدارة الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم المنتخب أول إجتماع له بعد إنتخابه في الساعة الثانية من ظهر الأربعاء بالمقر الرئيس للإتحاد بالخرطوم (ظ¢) برئاسة الدكتور كمال حامد شداد رئيس مجلس الإدارة ويناقش عددا من الموضوعات المهمة علي رأسها مباشرة مهام المجلس وتعارف بين الأعضاء واعمال اللجان العدلية والمتخصصة وتشكيل اللجنة المنظمة لمسابقات الإتحاد وخريطة الموسم الرياضي بتحديد نهاية الموسم الرياضي وفترة التسجيلات والموقف المالي والإداري للإتحاد وإستحقاقات المنتخبات الوطنية للفترة القادمة والتسليم والتسلم بين الإتحاد المنتخب والإتحاد المنتهية دورته وتأهيل مقار الإتحاد والأكاديمية.
وقد اكملت الأمانة العامة بالإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم كافة الترتيبات لإنعقاد الإجتماع واخطرت الأعضاء بأجندة وزمان ومكان الآجتماع
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*معتصم جعفر يراقب نهائي إفريقيا وتعديل في مباريات الممتاز 

أجري الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم تعديلا جزئيا علي بعض مباريات الدورة الثانية للدوري الممتاز حيث ستلعب مباراة الهلال الخرطوم والهلال الأبيض المؤجلة يوم الرابع من نوفمبر الجاري بإستاد الهلال فيما ستلعب مباراة الهلال الأبيض والهلال كادوقلي يوم الثامن من نوفمبر الجاري بإستاد الأبيض.

من ناحية أخرى يغادر يوم الاربعاء متوجها للمملكة المغربية الدكتور معتصم جعفر سر الختم نائب رئيس اللجنة المنظمة لمسابقات الأندية بالإتحاد الإفريقي لكرة القدم (كاف) رئيس الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم السابق وذلك لمراقبة جولة الإياب لنهائي دوري ابطال إفريقيا بين الوداد البيضاوي المغربي والأهلي المصري المحدد لها يوم الخامس من نوفمبر الجاري بتكليف من الإتحاد الإفريقي لكرة القدم (كاف) لأهمية المباراة التي ينتظرها عشاق الساحرة المستديرة في كل مكان والتي ستقود البطل لنهائي كاس العالم للأندية.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاتحاد يحدد الرابع من نوفمبر موعداً لمباراة الهلال وهلال الأبيض

أجرى الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم تعديلا جزئيا علي بعض مباريات الدورة الثانية للدوري الممتاز حيث ستلعب مباراة الهلال الخرطوم والهلال الأبيض المؤجلة من الجولة الثالثة للدورة الثانية لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز لتقام يوم الرابع من نوفمبر الجاري بإستاد الهلال فيما ستلعب مباراة الهلال الأبيض والهلال كادوقلي يوم الثامن من نوفمبر الجاري بإستاد الأبيض.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*محمد الرشيد يؤازر زملائه اللاعبين.. ويهنئهم بالفوز على التريعة 

تواجد كابتن محمد الرشيد، متوسط ميدان المريخ، في مباراة اليوم مؤازراً زملائه اللاعبين عقب إخراج قدمه من الجبس.
اللاعب الذي يقترب من التدريبات ويخضع للتأهيل البدني حالياً. وقدم اللاعب التهنئة زملائه عقب نهاية المباراة مشيداً بهم.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الوزير دكتور عبد الكريم يهنئ شداد بفوزه برئاسة الاتحاد

رحب وزير الشباب والرياضة الاتحادي الدكتور عبد الكريم موسى بانعقاد الجمعية العمومية لاتحاد كرة القدم السوداني وبالانتخابات التي جرت في موعدها وبموافقة ومتابعة صريحة وواضحة من الفيفا، وقال لقد انجلت معضلة كبرى عشنا في تيهها ومتاهتها زمنا ليس بالقصير واخذت منا جهداً وشغلتنا عن كثير من قضايا الرياضة والشباب الحيوية … الحمد لله اذ عادت الامور الى نصابها والحمد لله ستنطلق سفيتنا وتبحر بلا أنواء ولا عواصف … نحن الآن نستقبل عهدا جديدا سيكون بأذن الله موفقاً … إذ نرحب بفوز البروفيسور كمال حامد شداد فذلك من منطلق قناعتنا باختيار الجمعية العمومية له ووفق انتخابات شفافة وواضحة.. ولاشك ان البروفيسور شداد بخبرته الطويلة وأستاذيته وعلمه سيكون رجل المرحلة المقبلة ولا نشك مطلقاً في ذلك … ونحن في الوزارة سنتعاون تعاوناً كاملاً بلا حدود مع البروف واتحاده المنتخب. جاء ذلك في سياق زيارة الوزير عبد الكريم للبروف شداد في منزله مهنئاً بفوزه … وفي السياق ذاته سجل الوزير زيارة مماثلة للدكتور معتصم جعفر رئيس الاتحاد السابق في مقر عمله في بادرة طيبة من الوزير تلقاها الدكتور بكثير من الترحاب والتقدير، وأشاد الوزير بجهود دكتور معتصم خلال فترة توليه الاتحاد وما حققه من نجاحات واكد ان عطاءه سيتواصل ولن ينقطع. حضر زيارة الوزير للبروفيسور شداد من قيادات الاتحاد الجديد محمد جلال، الدكتور أمين الجابري، وفيصل يوسف
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كوبر البحراوي يشيد بدعم رئيس الجمهورية

أشاد الأستاذ خاطر حسن ميرغني أمين مال كوبر المكلف بالدعم السخي لسعادة المشير عمر حسن أحمد البشير رئيس الجمهورية بتبرعه بمبلغ مليار جنيه بمناسبة صعود الفريق للممتاز، وأن هذه الخطوة ليست غريبة على سعادة الرئيس خاصة وهو رياضي مطبوع وعمل من قبل في مجلس إدارة نادي كوبر، وأوضح أن الرئيس ظل يدعم الرياضة والأندية التي حققت الصعود للممتاز.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الارباب يكتب بعنوان بلدي احبابي
بلدي احبابي

وعدت بان أستجيب لرغبة الاخ الصديق والحبيب الذي طالبني من خلالها ، واعني الرغبة ، ان أفسر خطواتي التي قمت بها من خلال تلك المعركة الانتخابية الاخيرة
وبدايتي التي اري انها لا تخفي عليكم هي انني ، وفيما ظل أكثركم يسميه هروبا قد عزمت علي ان أترجل عن صحوة جواد الخدمة الهلالية لأخدم ، لا باسم الهلال وحده ، الوطن الذي قدمة الهلال علي نفسه لا سرا وإنما في جهر هتافي داو طاف به الربي والوهاد والمداين والنجوع وناجي بها الشمس والقمر وطار بها ليستريح عند مراقد النجوم .. كيف لا وقد جاء بها في مطلع كتابه وشعاره يقدم بهما ابناءه ونفسه لله ثم للوطن
اولا تلاحظون بان الأندية تعج وتضج بالكوادر منتفخة الأوداج بالكفاءة والخبرة اللتين تديران بها الأندية بكل كفاءة وحرص علي مصالح تلك الأندية ، لا غيرها ، وبصورة تصل الي حد التعصب والتشرذم وتقديم مصالح تلك الأندية علي كل ما سواها حتي لو داخل الوطن ومصلحته في كل ما سواها هذه
كم مرة وصل بِنَا الحال ان نتحايل ونلتفت من هنا وهناك لنعطل لاعبا من اداء ضريبة الوطن من اجل حسابات ومصالح ضيقة بل وأضيق ما تكون ؟؟ ولعلكم قد عرفتم ما اعني !!
كم مرة ( لوينا) او بالاحري والاصح والأدق ، عنق الزجاجة وطوعنا لا والله فالتطويع لا يحتمل ان يكون معني للتغبيش والتطفيش او ان ندوس علي القانون لنصرة فريق لا حق له علي فريق اخر له الحق كله في قضية بعينها
الاداري في النادي غيره في الاتحاد ويمكن ان يكون مرد ذلك الي ان العمل في الأندية عمل جماهيري مفضوح وميداني مفتوح اما العمل في الاتحاد فهو عمل ديواني في اكثر الأوقات والهم كل الهم ، بكل أسف ، والحرص كل الحرص في إدارة وتسيير النشاط مما يجعل حالنا أشبة ما يكون بحال الجالس علي اله قريبة من الشط يرقب ذلك الرجل الهيميم وهو وساقيته في حالة دوران مستمر
ها قد جاء او عاد الاخ البروف شداد علي سطوة حصان كسول ينشد الإصلاح وفق ادبيات المجموعه ما غطي كل الفضاءات حديثا عن الفساد والمفسدين والسارقين والمختلسين … ماض لا مكان للمستقبل فيه علي الأقل لم نسمع عنه شيئا
وها قد غاب الاخ الدكتور معتصم غيابا كان لابد له ان يكّون بعد ان فشل فشلا ذريعا وفظيعا في ان يقدم نفسه كواحد وجيع بالوطن وهمومه الكروية وحلولها
من هنا كان مجيي … عملاقان … جماعتان او أفراد تلكما المجموعتين … يتحدثان عن الماضي وفارس ثالث يدخل الميدان ليحدثنا عن الغد وعن طول انتظار جيله للجديد .. وشوقة للغد المأمول والطموح الغايب .. ومن هنا جاء مجيي الذي رأي فيه البعض ، لا والله بل الجمهرة الغالبة بانه تكتيك رغم ظهور تكتيك علي الشاشات والأصعدة
لقد كنت جادا … وسأظل باذن الله جادا وصادقا في عزمي .. لم يكن تقدمي من اجل فرد ولكن من اجل وطن وطن كما أراه مشتاقا ينتظر في إشفاق وحسرة متي يقدمه أهله علي كل ما سواه الا الحق عز وجل ومن اصطفاه ، سبحانه وتعالي خاتما للأنبياء والمرسلين صلي الله عليه وعلي اله وصحبه اجمعين ومن تبعهم باحسان الي يوم الذين
إذن لماذا وكيف انسحبت بتلك الطريقة فلتبق معا من اجل وطننا وبلد احبابنا
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صدارة بجدارة 


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أبـرز عـنـاويــن الـصــحـف المريخية الـصــادرة  الـيــوم « الأربعاء » 1 / 11 / 2017 ::

◀  صـحـيفـة الــصــــدى : 

✯ المريخ يواصل رحلة العروض الجميلة ويمطر شباك التريعة بالستة. 
✯ الغربال: مرتاح في الأحمر وشهيتي مفتوحة لتسجيل المزيد من الأهداف. 
✯ المهندس يشكر التريعة على البعد عن اللعب على الأجسام. 
✯ والتش يؤكد: لم أقدم كل ما عندي بعد.
✯ المريخ يمطر شباك التريعة بنصف دستة أهداف ويعتلي الصدارة.  

◀  صـحـيفـة الــزعــيــم : 

✯ المريخ إقناع وإمتاع وصدارة بجدارة. 
✯ الأحمر يجفف التريعة بـ(أبوستة).. 
الغربال يتربع على قائمة الهدافين.. 
والمهندس سعيد بأداء النجوم. 
✯ مدرب الهلال متهم بالتآمر على الكاردينال..
يضع التشكيلة (بالصحوبية) وينحاز لكبار السن. 
✯ المريخ يجفف التريعة بـ(أبوستة).

◀  صـحـيفـة الــزاويــة :

✯ الصدارة مريخية بمهرجان أهداف في شباك البجاوية. 
✯ الريال وتوتنهام يبحثان عن الانتفاضة في موقعة ويمبلي. 
✯ المهندس سنرمي السداسية وراء ظهورنا ونستعد بقوة لمباراتي نيالا. 
✯ الإثارة تتواصل في دوري أبطال أوروبا. 


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
المهندس .قدمنا مباراة رفيعة المستوي ضد التريعة وامامنا مباريات صعبة

كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
 قال مدرب المريخ محمد موسى انهم قدموا مباراة كبيرة ويشكر اللاعبين على المستوى المميز وانهم امام مباريات مهمة في نيالا مشيرا الى انهم طوا ملف التريعة ويفكرون في رحلة نيالا و يسعي الى العودة بالعلامة الكاملة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدرب تريعة البجا:المريخ فريق كبير وخسرنا بسبب الارهاق 

عزا مدرب تريعة البجا حسن ماتش الخسارة الكبيرة التي تعرض لها فريقه  الثلاثاء من المريخ بستة اهداف الى الارهاق الذي تعرض له الفريق في مباراة  الخرطوم الوطني وقال انهم احترموا المريخ ولعبوا على الهجمات المرتدة بعد  مرور 15 دقيقة لكن المهندس نصب لهم دفاعا محكما واكد ان الفريق سيلعب من  اجل المكسب في مبارياته المقبلة ضد قمة كوستي ويريد ان يؤمن موقفه حتى لا  يتعرض الى موقف محرج يتسبب في هبوطه من الممتاز لانه يحتاج فقط الى 6 نقاط  لضمان تواجده في بطولة الدوري الممتاز

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صبحي  : فشل التسجيلات وراء تراجع الهلال والدوري من نصيب المريخ!!

تحدث الكابتن صبحي لاعب الهلال الأسبق لإذاعة هلا 96 للزميل فاروق حسن عن  الوضع الهلالي الراهن والنتائج الأخيرة للفرقة الزرقاء في المباراتين  السابقتين حيث شن صبحي هجوما لاذعا لرئيس نادي الهلال مؤكدا أن سياسات  الرجل ألحقت ضرراً كبيراً بالهلال خاصة في ملف التسجيلات حيث قام بافراغ  الفريق من عناصره الأساسية والمميزة لصالح عناصر لا تستحق إرتداء شعار  الهلال ضاربا المثل بمهند، موكورو والشغيل.وقال أن الذين يحيطون  بالكاردينال لا تهمهم مصلحة الكيان بقدر ما تهمهم مصالحهم الشخصية لذلك كان  من الطبيعي أن تعم الفوضى ديار الأزرق مبينا أن على جماهير الهلال أن لا  تحلم بواقع أفضل في ظل الإدارة الحالية وأشار مدفعجي الهلال الأسبق أن  كاريكا وبشة نجوا من الشطب بأعجوبة وكان لحسن حظهم أن الثنائي لم يكتب  مطالبا بشطبهما يقصد الرشيد علي عمر وفاطمة الصادق وواصل حديثه قائلا لمقدم  البرنامج على مسئوليتي الهلال لن يحرز لقب الدوري الممتاز هذا الموسم .كما  أشاد صبحي بفريق المريخ وقال إنه يسير بخطة مدروسة نحو بناء فرقة البطولات  مؤكدا أن الأحمر لديه الآن 9 عناصر تمتلك قدرات مهولة ويتوقع لها أن تقود  المريخ لتسيد الساحة في المواسم المقبلة كما قال بأن المريخ هو من سيحرز  اللقب هذا الموسم.وأوضح صبحي انه متأكد من أنه بحديثه هذا سيتعرض للانتقاد  من مجلس الهلال وإعلام النادي لكنه لن يعبأ بأي هجوم من أي جهة لأنه لم يقل  غير الحقيقة من شاء فليتقبلها ومن لم يشأ فهو حر وأنه من واثق من أنه أصاب  كبد الحقيقة التي بات البعض يخشى من قولها في هذا الزمن . 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 
إجتماعا مهما اليوم لمجلس المريخ 

قرر مجلس المريخ عقد إجتماعا مهما اليوم وذلك لتكوين لجنة التسجيلات بجانب  مناقشة تقارير المباريات الاخيرة في كادوقلي والابيض والاهلي شندي وتريعة  البجا   


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*محمد عبد الرحمن يلحق بالبلدوزر في صدارة الهدافين

لحق محمد عبد الرحمن مهاجم المريخ بمحمد موسى مهاجم الهلال في صدارة لائحة  الهدافين بتسجيله لثلاثة أهداف في شباك تريعة البجا جبل أولياء مساء أمس  ليرفع رصيده إلى 14 هدفاً متساوياً مع محمد موسى مهاجم الهلال في صدارة  الهدافين فيما يأتي محمد موسى مهاجم أهلي الخرطوم خلفهما مباشرةً برصيد 12  هدفاً، ويتوقع أن تشهد الجولات المقبلة للممتاز صراعاً شرساً بين اللاعبين  الثلاثة من أجل الوصول للشباك والمنافسة على لقب هداف النسخة الحالية من  المسابقة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مباراتان في الممتاز اليوم بكوستي والقضارف

تُقام عصر اليوم مباراتان لحساب الجولتين 29 و30 لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز  بمدينتي القضارف وكوستي، فعلى ملعب إستاد القضارف يستقبل الشرطة الأمل  عطبرة ضمن الجولة 29 للمسابقة، الشرطة يدخل المباراة برصيد 37 نقطة وكان  خسر آخر مباراتين لعبهما أمام حي الوادي ومريخ نيالا خارج ملعبه، أما الأمل  فله 30 نقطة وكان تعادل في آخر مبارياته أمام الهلال بدون أهداف، أما  المباراة الثانية فستأتي لحساب الجولة 30 ويشهدها ملعب كوستي وتجمع المريخ  بهلال كادوقلي المريخ له 25 نقطة وكان تعادل في آخر مبارياته مع هلال  التبلدي بهدف لكل فيما يدخل هلال كادوقلي المباراة برصيد 43 نقطة وكان  تعادل في آخر مبارياته أمام الرابطة سلبياً.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الشكاوى العديدة تشغل بال الاتحاد المنتخب في اجتماعه الأول

يعقد الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم المنتخب بقيادة الدكتور كمال شداد  اجتماعه الأول ظهر اليوم الأربعاء بمباني الاتحاد بالخرطوم 2 لمناقشة  العديد من الأجندة المدرجة في جدول أعماله والمتمثلة في تكوين اللجان  المختلفة للاتحاد الى جانب مناقشة العديد من الأمور المهمة المتعلقة  بمسابقة الدوري الممتاز ويتوقع أن يدور الحديث من خلال الاجتماع عن الشكاوى  العديدة المتراكمة من أندية الممتاز والتي لم يتم حسمها من قبل الاتحاد  السابق لفترات طويلة من أهمها شكوى نادي حي الوادي نيالا ضد عدم قانونية  مشاركة لاعب الهلال الطاهر سادومبا في مباراة الفريقين في مارس من العام  الحالي بنيالا الى جانب العديد من الشكاوى الأخرى من بينها شكوى الهلال ضد  مشاركة لاعب الأمل ياسر الفولة في مباراة الفريقين الأخيرة بعطبرة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس المريخ يعين زيكو مديراً تنفيذياً للنادي

يعقد مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ اجتماعاً مهماً ظهر اليوم بالمكتب التنفيذي  للنادي بالخرطوم 2 يناقش من خلاله العديد من الأجندة المدرجة في جدول  أعماله من بينها تحديد رئيس بعثة فريق الكرة لنيالا لمواجهة قطبي المدينة  مريخ البحير وحي الوادي في الجولتين المقبلتين لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز  ويتوقع أن يتخذ المجلس قراراً أيضاً بتعيين الكابتن منتصر الزاكي مديراً  تنفيذياً للنادي بديلاً للسيد حسن يوسف، يذكر أن زيكو كان ضمن المرشحين  لدخول مجلس إدارة النادي في الانتخابات الماضية لكنه فضّل الانسحاب من خوض  السباق الانتخابي في اللحظات الأخيرة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*العناوين الرياضية بالصحف العالميه 

* برشلونة يعجز عن اختراق حصون أولمبياكوس
* مانشستر يونايتد يواصل التحليق بثنائية أمام بنفيكا
* ذئاب روما تفترس تشيلسي في ليلة الأرقام القياسية
* هيجواين يمنح يوفنتوس تعادلاً ثمينًا أمام سبورتينج لشبونة
* بايرن ميونيخ يعبر فخ سيلتيك ويحجز مكانه بثمن النهائي
* أتلتيكو مدريد يواصل الترنح بتعادل مخيب أمام كارباكا
* تشسكا موسكو يقلب الطاولة على بازل وينعش آماله بدوري الأبطال
* روسيا تعترف بالتأخير في استعدادات استضافة المونديال
* مارادونا يهاجم سامباولي بسبب ميسي
* رابطة المحترفين الفرنسية تنتفض للدفاع عن سان جيرمان
* مورينيو ينتقد الصحافة بعد الفوز على بنفيكا
* راؤول: سنرى الوجه الحقيقي لريال مدريد على ملعب ويمبلي
* جدار صلب ومداورة فالفيردي الأبرز في تعادل برشلونة وأولمبياكوس
* تألق الشعراوي وأزمة كونتي ضمن أبرز مشاهد لقاء روما وتشيلسي
* سيرجي روبرتو يغادر ملعب مباراة برشلونة وألمبياكوس مصابًا
* أولمبياكوس يكرم مدربه السابق فالفيردي
* إصابة عضلية تطارد نيمار أمام أندرلخت
* الاتحاد الإنجليزي يُدين واتفورد وستوك سيتي ويوقف تروي ديني
* فرنسا تمدد رسميًا تعاقد المدرب ديشامب
* سيميوني: الحظ وقف ضد أتلتيكو مدريد في مباراة كارباكا
* مدرب كارباكا بعد تعادل أتلتيكو مدريد: لا يمكن طلب المزيد
* بوسكيتس: لسنا سعداء بتعادل أولمبياكوس ولكننا في وضعية جيدة
* فيرتونن مدافع توتنهام: لا يستطيع أي لاعب تعويض كين حتى كريستيانو
* مدرب برشلونة غير سعيد بالتعادل مع أولمبياكوس ويعلق على أداء سواريز
* زيدان: ريال مدريد سيعود لسكة الانتصارات من بوابة توتنهام
* جوارديولا: نستمتع بمواجهة نابولي
* برانديلي: التركيز سلاحنا لتخطي عقبة الوصل
* الرائد يسقط أمام الاتفاق بالدوري السعودي
* الاتحاد السعودي يعتمد تعديلات لائحة الانضباط والأخلاق

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* âœ” â–  مفكرة الْيَوْمَ  :

â—„ الدوري السوداني - الأسبوع 28 :

* مريخ كوستي (-- : --) هلال كادوقلي الساعة : 17:00 .. القناة : الملاعب الرياضية

* الشرطة القضارف (-- : --) الأمل عطبرة الساعة : 17:00 .. القناة : الملاعب الرياضية

..................................

â—„ دوري أبطال أوروبا - المجموعات :

* بشكتاش - تركيا (-- : --) موناكو - فرنسا الساعة : 20:00 .. القناة : beIN HD 6

* نابولي - إيطاليا (-- : --) مانشستر سيتي - إنجلترا الساعة : 22:45 .. القناة : beIN HD 2

* شاختار - أوكرانيا (-- : --) فينورد - هولندا الساعة : 22:45 .. القناة : beIN HD 8

* بوروسيا دورتموند - ألمانيا (-- : --) أبويل - قبرص الساعة : 22:45 .. القناة : beIN HD 5

* توتنهام - إنجلترا (-- : --) ريال مدريد - أسبانيا الساعة : 22:45 .. القناة : beIN HD 1

* بورتو - البرتغال (-- : --) لايبزيج - ألمانيا الساعة : 22:45 .. القناة : beIN HD 7

* إشبيلية - أسبانيا (-- : --) سبارتاك موسكو - روسيا الساعة : 22:45 .. القناة : beIN HD 4

* ليفربول - إنجلترا (-- : --) ماريبور - سلوفينيا الساعة : 22:45 .. القناة : beIN HD 3

..................................

â—„ الدوري السعودي للمحترفين - الأسبوع 9:

* القادسية (-- : --) التعاون  الساعة : 17:35.. القناة : ام بي سي الرياضية 3

* الهلال (-- : --) الشباب الساعة : 19:45.. القناة : ام بي سي الرياضية 1

* الفتح (-- : --) الاتحاد الساعة : 19:45.. القناة : ام بي سي الرياضية 2

..................................................  ..................

âœ” â–  نتائج مباريات الامس  :

â—„ الدوري السوداني - الأسبوع 28  :

* الرابطة كوستي (2 : 3) هلال الأبيض
* المريخ (6 : 0) تريعة البجا
* الخرطوم الوطني (0 : 0) أهلي شندي

..................................

â—„ دوري أبطال أوروبا - المجموعات :

* بازل - سويسرا (1 : 2) سسكا موسكو - روسيا
* مانشستر يونايتد - إنجلترا (2 : 0) بنفيكا - البرتغال
* باريس سان جيرمان - فرنسا (5 : 0) أندرلخت - بلجيكا
* سيلتك - إسكوتلندا (1 : 2) بايرن ميونيخ - ألمانيا
* أتلتيكو مدريد - أسبانيا (1 : 1) كارباكا اغدام - إذربيجان
* روما - إيطاليا (3 : 0) تشيلسي - إنجلترا
* سبورتينج لشبونة - البرتغال (1 : 1) يوفنتوس - إيطاليا
* أوليمبياكوس - اليونان (0 : 0) برشلونة - أسبانيا

..................................

â—„ الدوري السعودي للمحترفين - الأسبوع 9:

* الاتفاق (2 : 0) الرائد 
* الاهلي (1 : 1) الفيحاء

..................................

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*العناوين الرياضية بالصحف السياسية :

* الهلال يؤدي تجربة ودية قبل مواجهة السوكرتا
* الأزرق يفتح ملف هلال الأبيض الْيَوْمَ .. عملية جراحية لنزار حامد بالقاهرة
* مجلس الهلال يرحب بالبرمجة الجديدة لدوري الممتاز 
* عاطف النور يؤكد جاهزية الهلال لمباراة حي العرب 
* الهلال ينفي إيقاف العاجي أوتارا ويؤكد سلامة موقفه
* جماهير الأزرق تشيد بمردود شيبوب أمام الفرسان
* الاتحاد يحدد الرابع من نوفمبر موعداً لمباراة الهلال وهلال الأبيض
* الاتحاد العام المنتخب يعقد اجتماعه الأول الْيَوْمَ
* اهلي شندي والخرطوم الوطني يتعادلان سلبياً
* هلال التبلدي يهزم الرابطة بثلاثية في الدوري الممتاز
* المريخ يكتسح تريعة البجا بنصف دستة من الأهداف ويتصدر
* عناوين الصحف خاصة بصفحة الهلال بالفيسبوك
* كوبر البحراوي يشيد بدعم رئيس الجمهورية
* الوزير دكتور عبد الكريم يهنئ شداد بفوزه برئاسة الاتحاد
* معتصم جعفر يراقب نهائي دوري أبطال أفريقيا
* وزير الشباب والرياضة يشرف الْيَوْمَ الاحتفال بصعود نادي كوبر للممتاز
* الاولمبية السودانية تحتفل بختام كورس التضامن الدولي للملاكمة
* رئيس الأمل شندي يؤكد حرصه على تقوية العلاقات مع الشاطيء
* الدفاع الدمازين يقسو على الأهلي
* الجبل بطلا للدوري المحلي بكريمة
* سكرتير الإسعاف يستنكر إستمرار محلية نيالا بالتغول على الملعب
* حكم يستدعي الشرطة لإخراج لاعب بالقضارف

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يستعيد لاعب الطرف الايمن حسين محمد من الشرطة القضارف

رسميا  ادارة نادى المريخ تطلب من الشرطة القضارف استعادة لاعب الطرف الايمن حسين  محمد فى التسجيلات القادمه بعد المستوى اللافت للاعب فى الدورى .

الإسم : حسين محمد حسين
اللقب : أفول
المركز : طرف أيمن

من  موليد مدينة الحصاحيصا ، بدأ مسيرتة الكروية في ناشئي فريق الكفاح  الحصاحيصا ، لعب لمنتخب الحصاحيصا وكان طالبا في الثانوي ، لعب لمنتخب  الجزيرة في الدوره المدرسية رقم 22 ، تم إختياره لمنتخب الناشئين المدرسي  ولعب معه بطولتين في المملكة العربية السعودية و الكويت ، تم تسجيلة في  ناشئي المريخ ثم شباب و رديف المريخ ، إنضم لمنتخب الشباب ولعب معة لثلاثة  سنوات من 2011 إلى 2014 ، تم تصعيده للفريق الأول بالمريخ و إعارتة للشرطه  القضارف لمده سته أشهر ، بعد إنتهاء الإعارة وعقده مع المريخ إنتقل بصفه  كاملة للشرطة وحقق مع الفريق إنجاز الصعود للدوري الممتاز .





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نعيد نشر المادة للفائدة
ديربي سبورت : الخرطوم
 تقرير : د.لؤي عبد النور
 كتبنا في بداية هذا  الموسم وعقب تسجيل المريخ ل17 لاعبا عن معدل إعمار  لاعبي المريخ .. ومنذ  حينها مرت علي النادي فترة تسجيلات سجل فيها لاعبين  جدد .. كان القاسم  المشترك فيهم هو صغر معدل أعمارهم .. والشيء الأهم ان  اغلبهم يلعبون بشكل  أساسي ...
 في هذا التقرير نستعرض إعمار لاعبي المريخ في كشف الفريق  الحالي بما فيهم  لاعبي الرديف .. مع استبعاد اللاعب كونلي اودونلامي الذي  يعتبر خروجه من  كشف الفريق بنهاية الموسم مسالة وقت فقط..
 وحسبنا إعمار اللاعبين اعتبارا من نهاية الموسم .. او عمليا من اول يناير 2018..كما قسمناهم الي ثلاث فئات عمرية:
 -من سن 20 الي 25 سنة
 -من سن 26 الي 30 سنة
 -اكثر من 30 سنة
 واللاعبون هم:
 الفئة الاولي:
 بغداد حمّاد (20) - 1 يناير 1998
 خالد النعسان 20)) - 2 مايو 1998
 منجد النيل (22) - 1 يناير 1996
 جمال سالم (22) - 27 مايو 1995
 محمد الامين مامادو (23) - 1 يناير 1995
 احمد ادم (23) - 1 سبتمبر 1994
 احمد حامد التش (24) - 7 مارس 1993
 محمد عبدالرحمن (24) - 1 يوليو 1993
 محمد الرشيد (24) - 1 يناير 1994
 ابراهيم جعفر (24) - 4 ديسمبر 1993
 عاطف خالد (25) - 7 فبراير 1992
 أمير كمال (25) - 24 يوليو 1992
 الفئة الثانية:
 صالح العجب .. تاريخ الميلاد غير معروف
 السماني الصاوي (26) - 31 أكتوبر 1991
 صلاح نمر (26) - 1 يناير 1992
 محمد هاشم التكت (28) - 16 اغسطس 1989
 احمد عبدالله ضفر (28) - 17 اغسطس 1989
 رمضان عجب (28) - 19 سبتمبر 1989
 راجي عبدالعاطي (28) - 1 يناير 1990
 بكري المدينة (30) - 1 يناير 1988
 عصام عبدالرحيم (30) - 1 يناير 1988
 الفئة الثالثة:
 علي جعفر (32) - 1 يناير 1986
 باسكال واوا (32) - 1 يناير 1986
 كيليتشي اوسونوا (33) - 15 أكتوبر 1984
 التاج ابراهيم (34) - 1 يناير 1984
 علاء الدين يوسف (36) - 3 يناير 1982
 -نلاحظ ان 11 من أصل 25 لاعبا تواريخ ميلادهم بالتسنين كما هي العادة في السودان
 لكنها تواريخ ميلادهم الرسمية المدونة في جوازات سفرهم..
 -نصف الفريق تقريبا ينتمي الي الفئة الاولي الأصغر سنا
 -خمسة لاعبين تجاوزت أعمارهم الثلاثين منهم لاعبان مجنسان 
 -معدل إعمار اللاعبين الكلي يبلغ 26.6 عام وهو معدل معقول جدا لأي فريق ينافس علي البطولات ...
 خاصة اذا علمنا ان ثلاثة فقط من أصل 20 ناديا بالدوري الانجليزي للموسم المنصرم كان معدل إعمار لاعبيها اقل من 26.6.
 -ربما يتساءل البعض: كيف يظل معدل إعمار اللاعبين كما كان عليه في بداية   الموسم رغم ان المريخ أضاف اربعة لاعبين دون ذلك المعدل وهم احمد ادم واحمد   حامد ومامادو وصالح العجب ؟ ولكن الإجابة ببساطة ان الإحصائية السابقة مر   عليها عام وبالتالي فان كل لاعب في الفريق زاد عمره عاما كاملا .. وهذه  في  حد ذاتها محمدة .. لان بقاء معدل الإعمار كما هو عليه بعد مرور عام  بسبب  تسجيل اربعة لاعبين فقط يعني ان التسجيلات الصيفية الماضية خلقت  التوازن  المطلوب ...
 كما ان وجود نصف الفريق تحت سن 25 عاما اهم من المتوسط الكلي ..
 -من المهم جدا مراعاة هذا العامل عند دخول التسجيلات الشتوية القادمة ..   بحيث ان يكون التركيز في الاستغناء علي الفئة الثالثة مع مراعاة صغر سن   اللاعبين الجدد ...
 -الفئة الاولي تمثل مستقبل الفريق لخمسة أعوام  قادمة بينما الفئة الثانية  تمثل عنصر الخبرة الحالية وحلقة الوصل التي توصل  الفئة الاولي الي الثبات  حتي تكتسب الخبرة وتصبح عمودا فقريا للفريق في  المستقبل.
 -ملاحظة مهمة: اختيار 11 لاعبا في اي تشكيل في الغالب لن  يختلف عند معدل  الإعمار الكلي.. وكمثال فان معدل اخر مباراة للمريخ امام  هلال الابيض كان  26.8 .. وبالتالي لابد من مراعاة ان اي لاعب يدخل كشف  الفريق يكون له نفس  الحظوظ من المشاركة بغض النظر عن سنه .. ولذلك فان  مراعاة ان يكون معدل  الإعمار متوازنا من الأهمية بمكان .. بحيث تظل الفئة  الاولي دون ال25 عاما  دائماً هي الأكثر عددا بما يفوق نصف الكشف ... خاصة  وان اغلب لاعبي الفئة  الثانية سيجاوزون الثلاثين خلال عام او عامين .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المباريات المتبقيه للمريخ فى الدوري ممتاز : ---

1. الأحد 5 نوفمبر 2017م
حي الوادي نيالا-- : --المريخ 5 مساء بإستاد نيالا

2. الجمعة 10 نوفمبر 2017م
مريخ نيالا-- : --المريخ 5 مساء بإستاد نيالا

3. الأربعاء 15 نوفمبر 2017م
المريخ-- : --الأمل عطبرة 8 مساء بإستاد المريخ

4. الأحد 19 نوفمبر 2017م
المريخ-- : --الأهلي عطبرة 8 مساء بإستاد المريخ

5. الجمعة 24 نوفمبر 2017م
أهلي الخرطوم-- : --المريخ 8 مساء بإستاد المريخ

6. الخميس 30 نوفمبر 2017م
الهلال-- : --المريخ 8 مساء بإستاد الهلال أو إستاد الخرطوم

المباريات المتبقيه للهلال فى الدوري الممتاز : ---


11/5
الهلال × هلال الابيض
11/9
الهلال × الشرطة القضارف
11/12
الهلال × حي العرب
11/15
اهلي مدني × الهلال
11/20
مريخ الفاشر × الهلال
11/25
الهلال × الخرطوم الوطني
11/30
الهلال × المريخ العاصمي‏‏

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ادارة الامل اكدت الموافقة المبدئية
المريخ يطلب مؤيد عابدين

افادت المعلومات بان مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ يترقب الرد النهائي من ادارة نادي الامل عطبرة بخصوص صفقة انتقال الظهير الايمن مؤيد عابدين .
وحسب المعلومات بان الامين العام لنادي المريخ طارق المعتصم قد قام بارسال خطاب الرغبة لضم اللاعب لادارة الامل التي تسلمته عن طريق السكرتير معتصم وابدات تجاوبا كبيرا معه قبل ان تعود وتؤكد رغبتها في التعاون معه .


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وجهة نظر فنية
نادر الداني
نظرة فنية تحليلية للقاء المريخ وتريعة البجا

يمكن أن نطلق على مباراة أمس بين المريخ وتريعة البجا مباراة المتعة واللإثارة وكذلك مباراة عودة جماهير الأحمر للمدرجات والتي ملأت جنبات القلعة الحمراء واتت منذ وقت مبكر لاحتلال موقعها وذلك لتعطش هذه الجماهير لمشاهدة العروض الرائعة التي ظل يقدمها المريخ طيلة المباريات السابقة فهل سيواصل المريخ تقديم عروضه القوية والرائعة أم تحدث تريعة البجا المفاجأة وتفرمل المريخ هذا ما سنراه خلال التحليل التالي .

بدأت المباراة متأخرة نوعاً ما عن مواعيدها الرسمية ولا ندر ما السبب في ذلك حيث اطلق الحكم صافرة البداية في تمام الساعة الثامنة مساء بدلا عن الثامنة الا ربعاً كالمعتاد.

البداية كالعادة كانت حذرة بين الفريقين سرعان ما بدأ شكل واسلوب الفريقين يتضح من خلال الأداء فالمريخ استلم زمام المبادرة بعملية الاستحواذ والسرعة في الانتقال مع تحويل اللعب من الأطراف ومن عمق الملعب ولكن تريعة البجا امتاز اسلوبه بالتقفيل ومحاولة الضغط على لاعبي المريخ مع التزام الجوانب الدفاعية والتواجد بكثافة وكان واضحاً بأن التريعة يرغب في الحفاظ على شباكه نظيفة .

التكتل الدفاعي والخندقة لفريق تريعة البجا ساهم كثيرا في اغلاق المساحات والمنافذ التي ظل المريخ يبحث عنها طويلاً وكان لابد للمريخ ان ينتهج استراتيجية تبنى من خلال فتح اللعب من الاطراف مع التزام جانب السرعة في نقل الكرة وعدم التراجع لكن لاعبي المريخ التزموا بتمرير الكرات فيما بينهم مع محاولات لعكس بعض الكرات القليلة والتي لم تجد المتابعة من هجوم المريخ وذلك لتركيز دفاع تريعة البجا والتزامه بجانب الدفاع والتغطية السليمة للاعبي المريخ ليجد بكري فرصة ذهبية من كرة مررها له محمد عبد الرحمن على طبق من ذهب وينفرد بكري بمرمى تريعة البجا ويخرج له الحارس عبد الرحمن فيلعبها في رجل الحارس وتعود لداخل الملعب وبعدها مباشرة اضاع بكري فرصة من ضربة رأسية مرت شمال حارس تريعة البجا لتضيع اضمن فرصتين للمريخ لافتتاح التسجيل .

وفي الدقيقة 21 يقوم المريخ بهجمة تميزت بالسرعة في التمرير والعكس والاتقان عندما تقدم رمضان عجب بالكرة من وسط الملعب ولمح التاج على اليمين فمرر له الكرة وبدوره قام التاج بلعب كرة عكسية أرضية زاحفة بقوة قابلها محمد عبد الرحمن الغربال مباشرة في المرمى هدف جميل وملعوب من جملة تكتيكية رائعة نفذها اللاعبون بإتقان وتركيز عال .

بعد الهدف قدم لاعبو المريخ سيمفونية رائعة من عمليات الاستلام والتسليم للكرة والتمرير الارضي للزميل القريب والبعيد مع السيطرة الكاملة لفرقة المريخ واستحواذ كامل على الكرة طولا وعرضا مع تراجع كامل لتريعة البجا والتي لم يجد لاعبوها بدا من الخندقة لحماية الشباك ففي حالة قيامهم بأي هجوم وتقدم فإن سرعة لاعبي المريخ ستكون حاضرة عند وجود أي مساحات في المناطق الخلفية لتريعة البجا .

الدقيقة 31 شهدت هدف رائع من ضربة رأسية قوية من الواعد الغربال الذي فجر المرمى برأسية من طراز توم هوك من عكسية الظهير العصري احمد ادم من الضربة الركنية .

ثم واصل بعدها الأحمر عرضه القوي ليضيع محمد عبد الرحمن فرصة ذهبية من تمريرة بكري المدينة المحسنة حيث تمكن الحارس عبد الرحمن حارس تريعة البجا من صد الكرة الى داخل الملعب لتضيع اضمن فرصة للغربال وذلك لزيادة غلته من الأهداف.

ويقدم التش فواصل من الإبداع عن طريق التقدم والمراوغة ويلعب لمحمد عبد الرحمن ليتدخل المدافع ويبعد الكرة ثم تأتي فرصة للتكت الذي اطلق صاروخ قوي في المرمى تصدى لها عبد الرحمن حارس تريعة البجا ليواصل المريخ زحفه الخطير نحو مرمى تريعة البجا حيث تمكن امير كمال من تسجيل هدف رائع من ضربة رأسية متقنة من عكسية احمد ادم من مخالفة لعبها احمد ادم على رأس امير المندفع من الخلف فاسكنها الشباك هدف ثالث للمريخ في الدقيقة 41 من عمر الشوط الأول.

لم يكتف المريخ بذلك حيث واصل فواصل الإبداع والإمتاع عندما تقدم بكري بقوة وسرعة في الناحية اليمين ومرر عكسية للتاج ابراهيم ليهدف في المرمى هدف رابع للمريخ وذلك في الدقيقة 42 من عمر الشوط الأول .

بعدها حاول تريعة البجا القيام بهجمة منظمة لكنها لعبت عالية خارج المرمى ليواصل المريخ تفوقه الميداني وفرض سيطرته الكاملة على الملعب طولا وعرضاً مع الانتشار الكامل في ارضية الميدان لينفرد بكري بالمرمى تماماً ولكنه حاول تمرير الكرة لمحمد عبد الرحمن فتضيع هجمة خطيرة للمريخ كاد أن يضيف فيها بكري الهدف الخامس.

يمكننا القول بأن هذا الشوط ظل مريخياً خالصاً ودون أي مقاومة تذكر من جانب تريعة البجا والذي فعل ما عليه نسبة لعدم تمكنه من مجاراة سرعة لاعبي المريخ حيث ضربه المريخ بقوة وحصره في ملعبه ولم يعط لاعبيه أي فرصة لاستجماع انفاسهم وقوتهم أو حتى مجرد محاولة التقدم للأمام.

اعلن الحكم نهاية الشوط الأول لهذه المباراة بتفوق المريخ برباعية حكت الروعة والجمال وكل هدف كان يمثل لوحة جمالية بديعة انتشت على اثره الجماهير الحمراء .

مع بداية الشوط الثاني قام محمد موسى بإجراء تغيير بدخول ممادو وخروج كابتن المريخ أمير كمال ليواصل المريخ تفوقه وسيطرته المطلقة على الملعب واضاع رماته العديد من الفرص خاصة فرصة بكري من عكسية ممادو الرائعة وفرصة أخرى للتش عندما راوغ أكثر من لاعب وهكذا تواصل الأداء الجميل لفرقة محمد موسى الحمراء والتي أبدعت في أرضية الميدان طولا وعرضاً .

تغيير في تريعة البجا بخروج عمر تعبان ودخول عمر جنينة ثم يجري المريخ تعديلا ايضا بخروج بكري المدينة ودخول عاطف خالد .

في الدقيقة 65 احرز احمد آدم هدف جميل من ركلة حرة غير مباشرة لعبها قوية في الزاوية البعيدة خارج خط 18 لكن الحكم كان (صاحي) وقام بإلغاء الهدف لأن المخالفة في الأصل كانت ضربة حرة غير مباشرة وبالتالي لا يجوز لعبها في المرمى مباشرة .

تواصل الأداء المريخي الجميل وتوقف اللعب لفترة زمنية لا تقل عن ثلاث دقائق لإصابة احد لاعبي التريعة ثم تبعه اصابة لاعب آخر ليتوقف اللعب ويتواصل ليجري المريخ تعديلا بخروج باسكال واوا ودخول علي جعفر بعد غيبة طويلة .

الدقيقة 80 شهدت تمكن الغربال محمد عبد الرحمن من تسجيل الهدف الخامس للمريخ والثالث له بعد أن تبادل الكرة مع ممادو الذي مرر له تمريرة رائعة انفرد على اثرها بالمرمى وسدد بقوة في المرمى كرة أرضية زاحفة هدف جميل وملعوب فيه التركيز والحلول الفردية الرائعة مع جانب المهارة والسرعة والتنفيذ المتقن .

ممادو حرك هجوم المريخ كثيرا بعد دخوله وكان نشطا حيث تحرك بفعالية واهدى تمريرة جميلة لمحمد عبد الرحمن وضعته على انفراد بعبد الرحمن حارس التريعة لكن الغربال تباطأ في الكرة ليستلمها الحارس لتضيع فرصة لإضافة الهدف السادس .

في الدقيقة 91 تمكن رمضان عجب من إضافة الهدف السادس من ركلة حرة مباشرة أرسلها رمضان عالية في مقص المرمى هدف جميل ورائع اكمل اللوحة الجمالية التي بدأها المريخ منذ بداية هذه المباراة وقدم فيها عرضا اتسم بالجماليات واللوحات الفنية والجمل التكتيكية المرسومة على ارضية الميدان لتسعد قاعدته العريضة بهذا العرض المصحوب بالأداء الجميل .

بعدها قام محمد عبدالرحمن بمجهود فردي رائع وكاد أن يضيف الهدف السابع لكن عبدالرحمن حارس تريعة البجا وقف له بالمرصاد وصد الكرة ليتواصل الاداء في الدقائق الاخيرة للمباراة وفي الزمن بدل الضائع حيث احتفظ المريخ بالكرة بين اقدام لاعبيه .

انهى الحكم لقاء المريخ وتريعة البجا بتفوق المريخ نتيجة واداء بنصف دستة من الاهداف احرزها كل من محمد عبدالرحمن الغربال ثلاثة أهداف (هاتريك) ثم احرز امير كمال هدف وتبعه التاج ابراهيم بهدف ثم اختتم الاهداف اللاعب رمضان عجب في دقائق المباراة الاخيرة بهدف سادس انتهت عليه المباراة .

نقاط فنية خاصة:


لعب المريخ افضل مبارياته في الممتاز وقدم لاعبوه مباراة فوق العادة اتسمت بالجماليات والقوة والاثارة وكذلك بالالتزام التام بالتكتيك الذي رسمه المدرب وتفوق المريخ على نفسه في هذه المباراة .
قدر لاعبو المريخ المسئولية ولعبوا بجدية طيلة زمن اللقاء وهذا يؤكد اصرارهم على بلوغ الغايات وتحقيق الفوز والتربع على الصدارة مع المحافظة على هيبة الفريق وقوته الضاربة .
كل نجوم المريخ كانوا في المستوى المطلوب ولكن كان ابرزهم اللاعب محمد عبد الرحمن (الغربال) والذي قدم مستوى فوق العادة ليتربع على صدارة الهدافين في الممتاز بعدد 14 هدف مقابل 13 للاعب محمد موسى مهاجم الهلال ليصبح التنافس على اشده .
رمضان عجب والتكت والتاج ابراهيم واحمد ادم ظهروا بمستوى مذهل وقدموا مباراة فوق العادة خاصة رمضان والتكت حيث تحركا في كل شبر من الملعب .
كنا نرجو إعطاء فرص أكبر لاحتياطي المريخ لكل من علاء الدين يوسف وكلاتشي وبقية لاعبي الاحتياطي من أجل تجهيزهم لبقية المباريات والتي يتوقع أن تكون قوية ومثيرة وتحتاج الى كل اللاعبين .
الحارس جمال سالم حضر في هذه المباراة بعد غيبة طويلة ولكنه لم يختبر كثيرا إلا من تسديدة واحدة من مسافة بعيدة تابعها بإتقان وابعدها خارج الملعب الى ركلة ركنية ببراعة .
بكري المدينة اضاع عدد من الاهداف في هذه المباراة بعدم التركيز فبكري مهاجم كبير ويحتاجه الفريق كثيرا ولا يجب أن يتأثر بعدم تسجيله للأهداف وذلك من خلال المباريات الماضية وهذه المباراة.
استفاد المريخ كثيرا من تنفيذ الركلات الحرة المباشرة وغير المباشرة وكذلك من الركلات الركنية وكل ذلك لم يكن في الماضي متاحاً حيث وضح أن هناك تركيز في تنفيذ الركلات الحرة والضربات الركنية وتنفيذها بأسلوب فني معين وليس بعشوائية كما كان يحدث في المباريات السابقة.
التش قدم فواصل من الابداع والامتاع في ملامسة الكرة ومداعبتها بطريقة جميلة وسلسلة وقد تميزت لمسات التش بالمهارة العالية وكان شعلة من النشاط ندعو الله ان يحفظه من العين والاصابات.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يرتاح اليوم ويؤدي تجربة اعدادية الجمعة

منح الجهاز الفني بالمريخ راحة للاعبين اليوم بعد المجهود الكبير الذي بذله نجوم الفرقة الحمراء في مباراة الامس.
وسيتدرب الفريق الخميس على ان يؤدي تجربة اعدادية الجمعة لم يتم تحديد طرفها بعد من اجل تجهيز بعض اللاعبين الذين ابتعدوا عن المشاركة .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدرب حراس المريخ : اشركت جمال لان منجد وصل الى قمة الجاهزية

كشف احسان الشحات مدرب حراس الفرقة الحمراء عن السبب الذي دفعه لاشراك جمال سالم في مباراة الامس برغم ابتعاده عن المشاركة لافتا ان منجد كان في وقت سابق بعيدا عن المشاركة لعامل الايقاف وكان يحتاج لمثل هذه الفرص حتى يصل الى كامل الجاهزية ويصبح خيارا يمكن الاعتماد عليه.
وتعهد الشحات بمنح المزيد من الفرص لجمال سالم حتى يستعيد كل ميزاته ويدخل في منافسة مع منجد.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التش : لم اقدم كل ما عندي للمريخ بعد

اشاد احمد حامد التش صانع العاب الفرقة الحمراء بالانتصار العريض الذي حققه المريخ على التريعة ذاكرا ان نتيجة المباراة كانت تعبيرا صادقا عن واقعها الذي تحدث عن سيطرة مريخية .
وعن المستوى الرفيع الذي قدمه مع الفرقة الحمراء والذي جعله نجم جماهيري من الدرجة الاولى قال التش : انه لا يبحث عن النجومية بقدر ما يبحث عن الانتصارات التي تمنح فريقهةاللقب .
مؤكدا انه حتى الان لم يقدم كل ما لديه للمريخ ولديه الكثير سيقدمه عندما يصل الى المزيد من الانسجام.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صلاح نمر : اسعى للحصول على نجومية الشهر المقبل

اشاد صلاح نمر متوسط دفاع الفرقة الحمراء بالاداء البطولي والانتصار الكبير الذي حققه المريخ ذاكرا ان الفرقة الحمراء تمضي بفترة زاهية وعامرة بالانتصارات والعروض الجميلة مشيدا بالجماهير الحمراء التي لم تقصر .
وتعهد نمر بان يستقبل شهر نوفمبر بالمزيد من الاجادة والتالق بعد ان حاز على جائزة نجومية شهر اكتوبر واكد انه سيعمل باجتهاد من اجل الحصول على نجومية هذا الشهر.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هدافي المريخ في الممتاز حتى الان :



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ترتيب هدافي الممتاز حسب ماجاء في ديربي سبورت



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مامادو الامين : اشكر الجهاز الفني ولن احتفل اذا سجلت هدف في شباك حي الوادي نيالا

تقدم مامادو الامين مهاجم المريخ الشاب بجزيل الشكر للجهاز الفني بقيادة الكابتن محمد موسى على الثقة التي منحها له واضاف اجتهد كثيرا في التدريبات حتى اقنع الجهاز الفني ونجحت في لفت انتباهه واصبح يمنحني المزيد من الفرص .
وتابع اذا سجلت في شباك حي الوادي لن احتفل احتراما للنادي الذي ارتديت شعاره ودافعت عنه في وقت سابق.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الايفواري باسكال : سعيد بتالق مامادو والغربال وسنعود بنقاط نيالا

قال الايفواري باسكال واوا متوسط دفاع الفرقة الحمراء انه سعيد جدا بالاداء المميز والعروض الجميلة التي يقدمها المريخ وتابع ان الروح العالية والانصباط الذي يؤدي به اللاعبين هو السبب في الانتصارات .
وسجل باسكال اشادة كبيرة بمواطنه مامادو الامين وقال انه الان وصل لدرجة التالق مع المجموعة واشار باسكال ان الثلاثية التي احرزها الغربال اكدت ان شهية اللاعب اصبحت مفتوحة لمزيد من الاهداف
وعن مباراة نيالا قال سنعود بالنقاط كاملة من اجل الفوز بلقب الممتاز.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المجلس أظهر اهتماماً واضحاً برحلة نيالا: المريخ يستأنف تحضيراته.. ويتأهب لآخر رحلاته الولائية

الخرطوم – حافظ محمد أحمد
يستأنف فريق كرة القدم بنادي المريخ صباح اليوم تحضيراته لمباراتيه أمام حي الوادي والمريخ نيالا لحساب الجولتين الثانية عشرة والثالثة عشرة من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز وبعد أقل من 24 ساعة من مباراة تريعة البجا أمس سيؤدي الفريق تدريبا اليوم استعدادا لمباراة حي الوادي نيالا الاثنين المقبل.
وكان مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ قد بدأ الترتيب مبكرا لسفر بعثة الفريق إلى نيالا لمواجهة ممثليها المريخ وحي الوادي، وستكون رحلة نيالا هي آخر جولات الفريق الولائية في مسابقة الدوري الممتاز هذا الموسم، وأنهى الأحمر بنجاح جيد مبارياته في الولايات حتى الآن، ولولا التعثر في مباراة مريخ الفاشر لحقق الأحمر العلامة الكاملة في القسم الثاني، ولم يخسر الفريق إلا في الدور الأول أمام الشرطة القضارف والأهلي شندي، وحصد جميع نقاط مبارياته في الولايات باستثناء تعادل أمام الأمل في القسم الأول، وحال عاد الفريق بنقاط حي الوادي والمريخ فسيكون قد اقترب كثيرا من اللقب لكون المباريات المتبقية ليست صعبة وسيخوضها في ملاعب جيدة، وأظهر لاعبو المريخ صلابة غير عادية في مباريات الولايات هذا الموسم وتجاوزوا عقبة ملعب مورتا بأرضيته السيئة وشراسة الأسود، كما نجح المريخ في وضع حد لتفوق هلال الأبيض وكان االفريق قريبا من تحقيق الفوز بنتيجة قياسية.
المريخ يضع الهلال تحت الضغط مجددا
تحمل لاعبو المريخ ومدربهم ضغوطا كبيرا واجتاز الفريق العقبات الصعبة التي واجهته بجلد كبير وصبر، ولم يتخوفوا من ارتفاع فارق النقاط مع الأزرق إلى ست أو سبع نقاط حال تعثروا في أي من مبارياتهم الماضية بعد أن أدي الفريق كل مبارياته الأخيرة قبل أن يؤدي الهلال مبارياته، وحقق المريخ الفوز في 4 مباريات متتالية اثنتان منها في مدينتي كادوقلي والأبيض أمام منافسين شرسين للغاية، ليبقى فارق النقاط مع الهلال أربع قبل أن يتعرض الأزرق للتعثر في مدينة عطبرة لتتزايد الضغوط على لاعبي الهلال ويتعرضوا للتعادل أمام الأهلي الخرطومي أمس الأول وتتساوي كفتا الفريقين في النقاط وسيكون أي فوز يحققه المريخ بمثابة ضغط إضافي على لاعبي الهلال، ويؤدي المريخ مبارياته قبل غريمه، وحال تعثر الأزرق في مباراة واحدة فذلك يعني أن الفريق سيكون في موقف صعب ومعقد سيما وإن عاد المريخ بنقاط مباراتيه في نيالا أمام حي الوادي والمريخ تواليا.
ولا يخشى أنصار الأحمر أن يدخل فريقهم مباراة الجولة الأخيرة أمام الهلال بفرصة وحيدة بينما يبدو خوف الأهلة كبيرا من الدخول في مباراة حاسمة في الديربي المنتظر في الجولة الأخيرة من المسابقة وعرفت مباريات القمة في السنوات الأخيرة نتيجتين فقط فوز المريخ أو التعادل، فيما سيكون وضع الهلال صعبا للغاية حال تعثر قبل الديربي لكونه سيسلم القمة للمريخ ليدخل بفرصتين لترتفع حظوظه في الظفر باللقب بدرجة كبيرة إذ أن التعادل مثل أسوأ نتيجة خرج بها المريخ في مباريات الديربي أمام الهلال، ومن 4 مباريات حقق المريخ الفوز في مباراتين وانتهت مثلهما بالتعادل، ويعاني لاعبو الهلال من ضغوط جماهيرية وإعلامية كبيرة فيما يؤدي المريخ ىمبارياته بأريحية تامة قياسا بالثقة المتبادلة بين الجماهير ونجوم الفريق بعد التألق اللافت لكل اللاعبين مؤخرا.
لاعبو الهلال سيكونون تحت ضغط كبير في مقبل المباريات وحال تعثروا فإنهم سيمنحون المريخ دوافع كبيرة لحسم اللقب، حتى وإن كان عبر مباراة الجولة الأخيرة، ومنح تعثر الهلال في مباراتين أمام الأمل والأهلي الخرطومي أمس الأول فرصة نموذجية أمام المريخ للظفر باللقب عبر الفوز في جميع مبارياته المتبقية دون أن ينتظر هدايا من المنافسين، وهو ما لم يكن ممكنا قبل مباراتي الفهود والفرسان، وسيكون الأحمر على موعد مع التتويج حال حقق الفوز في مبارياتيه أمام حي الوادي في الخامس من الشهر والمريخ نيالا وسيعود المريخ بعد ذلك لملعبه ليواجه الأمل ومن بعده الأهلي لن يرحل الأحمر بعيدا عن ملعبه وسيواجه بقلعته الأهلي الخرطومي بالجمعة التي توافق الرابع والعشرين من الشهر، ليختتم المريخ مبارياته بمواجهة غريمه الهلال الخميس الموافق للثلاثين من نوفمبر على ملعب الهلال أو الخرطوم، وتبدو فرص أبناء القلعة الحمراء وافرة للتتويج باللقب حال عاد بنقاط الغرب أمام حي الوادي والمريخ نيالا، فيما ستكون مهمة الهلال صعبة للغاية لكونه سيواجه الأهلي مدني احد الاندية التي تبحث عن طوق النجاة بجانب مواجهتين شرستين أمام الخرطوم الوطني والهلال الأبيض وهما من أندية مقدمة الترتيب.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مباراتان في الممتاز: الشرطة القضارف يستقبل الفهود.. والأسود في ضيافة الرهيب

تتواصل مباريات الدوري الممتاز في دورته الثانية، وتقام عصر اليوم مباراتان بكل من كوستي والقضارف وتجئ تفاصيل المقابلات على النحو التالي.
الشرطة يستقبل الأمل عطبرة
يستضيف ملعب استاد القضارف عصر اليوم لقاء الشرطة والأمل عطبرة في الجولة التاسعة والعشرين من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز في مباراة ينتظر أن تأتي قوية ومثيرة بين الجانبين من أجل الفوز وحصد النقاط.
الشرطة صاحب الأرض والجمهور أجرى سلسلة من التدريبات عقب عودته من نيالا، واختتم الفريق تحضيراته للجولة بمران تكتيكي أمس وضع من خلاله مدربه اللمسات الأخيرة على الخطة والتوليفة، ويسعى الفريق للعودة إلى سكة الانتصارات عقب الخسارة من حي الوادي والمريخ نيالا تواليا.
الأمل عطبرة الطرف الثاني في اللقاء وصل القضارف أمس الأول و استعد جيدا للمباراة، واكمل الفريق تحضيراته للجولة بتدريب اجراه على ملعب المباراة أمس، ويرغب الفريق في مواصلة النتائج الايجابية خاصة بعد أن عطل الهلال المتصدر.
يحتضن ملعب استاد كوستي عصر اليوم لقاء المريخ وهلال كادوقلي في الجولة (30) من مسابقة الممتاز في مواجهة يتوقع لها القوة والاثارة من واقع رغبة الطرفين في الفوز حيث يسعى الرهيب للانتصار والحصول على النقاط الثلاثة لأجل الخروج من المنطقة الخطرة وتفادي الهبوط من الدرجة الممتازة بينما يرغب الأسود في الفوز للمنافسة على المراكز المتقدمة في الترتيب العام للدوري.
مريخ كوستي صاحب الضيافة أجرى تدريبات مكثفة على ملعبه، واختتم الفريق تحضيراته للمواجهة أمس ووضع مدربه اللمسات النهائية على الخطة والتوليفة، ويسعى الرهيب لاستغلال عاملي الأرض والجمهور لتحقيق الانتصار.
هلال كادوقلي الطرف الثاني في اللقاء وصل إلى كوستي أمس الأول واستعد جيدا للمباراة بتدريبات مكثفة كان آخرها أمس واختار مدربه شرف أحمد العناصر التي سيدفع بها في المواجهة، ويرغب الفريق في تحقيق الانتصار.
مواقف الأندية الأربعة
يحتل الشرطة القضارف المركز التاسع برصيد (37) نقطة، اما الأمل فيحتل المرتبة العاشرة برصيد (30) نقطة، المريخ كوستي يحتل المركز السادس عشر برصيد (25) نقطة، اما هلال كادوقلي فيحتل المرتبة السادسة برصيد (43) نقطة.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كاتب هلالي يفضح كردنه وموقفه المتغير من انتخابات الاتحاد العام الاخيرة

â—„ رفيق الكلمة | نادر عطا | أدركوا الهلال يا "أولاد الحلال"..!

* ليس هنالك ما هو أسوأ من عدم الحياء، فإن تكن رئيساً لنادي كبير في قامة الهلال وتمارس "الخداع" في وضح النهار رغم إدراكك التام بأن الجميع ينظر إليك باعتبارك مخادع، فهذا هو العيب الذي لا يدانيه عيب.
* وكم كان منظر الرئيس الضعيف جباناً ومخجلاً وهو يذهب إلى العالم العلامة البروف كمال شداد لتقديم واجب التهنئة، وكأنه لم يتآمر عليه ليلة الانتخابات ويوجه مندوبه للتصويت إلى المجموعة الأخرى، بل ويذهب ابعد من ذلك ليستميل بعض الناخبين للتصويت لمجموعة الفساد المناوئة لمجموعة الخبير كمال شداد.
* أظن أن كل من تابع الانتخابات وقف عند الصوت "التالف" في ما يتعلق بالتصويت لمنصب الرئيس، فهذا الصوت "البالي" هو للأسف الشديد صوت الهلال، فقد علمنا ومن مصادرنا الموثوقة أن خلافاً كبيراً نشب بين الإمعة وعمدة الهجن، فالأول يقف بجانب صديقه أسامة عطا المنان والثاني الذي تم تفويضه من قبل نادي الهلال للتمثيل في الجمعية العمومية يناصر الدكتور كمال شداد.
* اجتهد ابوكسكتة لتغيير رأي العمدة ود سعد وعندما أدرك استحالة ذلك، حلف عليه "بالطلاق" أن يمنح صوته للمجموعة الأخرى، بينما أصر ود سعد على التصويت لصالح شداد وخوفاً من حدوث الشقاق الذي يفضى إلى الانفصال النهائي، اهتدى مندوب الهلال وممثله في الجمعية العمومية إلى الإشارة بالقلم على ورقة الاقتراع المتعلقة بمنصب الرئيس إلى شداد ومعتصم جعفر، وهو ما تسبب في إلغاء الصوت واعتباره "تالفاً" بينما كان التصويت في المقاعد الأخرى إلى مجموعة الفساد المندحرة بقيادة الصيدلاني ، الذي نسأل الله أن لا يعود مرة أخرى إلى ساحات العمل العام.
* هذا هو موقف نادي الهلال في انتخابات الإتحاد العام الأخيرة والغريب أن الجميع بما فيهم شداد تبدو الصورة أمامهم واضحة، وبعد كل ذلك يذهب رئيس الغفلة الذي لم يتبقي في وجهه مزعه لحم إلى منزل البروف شداد لالتقاط "الصور" مدعيا انه مهنئاً ومباركاً، بينما يدعى إعلامه الذي "دمر الهلال" وبلا خجل أن رئيسهم هو من ساهم في عودة شداد ونهاية عهد الفساد، وهذا أمر ليس بالمستغرب من "ثعالب" أدمنت خداع الناس وظلت تمارس الضحك على "الدقون" وتتعامل مع الأهلة كأنهم سذجاً.
* الهلال يمر بأخطر منعطف في تاريخه، فمنذ نشأته لم يجلس على مقعد رئاسته شخص مثل ابوكسكتة أضاع كل شيء ولا يجد أدنى حرج في مواصلة التخريب والتكسير وإن لم يتوحد الأهلة ويعملوا بيد واحدة لوقف هذا العبث فان الكارثة الحقيقية ستحدث، بعدها لن نجد هلالًاً نشجعه، ولعل ما حدث بملعب إستاد الهلال عشية أمس الأول يشير بوضوح إلى حالة الانهيار التي وصل إليها النادي.
* إننا صراحة أمام واقع صعب لم نعهده منذ أن عرفنا الهلال، فكل شيء يتراجع وبالسرعة المخيفة وكل شيء بالهلال في طريقه إلى الزوال رغم المباني التي لا تعني شيء في وجه المعاني، فأدركوا الهلال يا "أولاد الحلال" قبل فوات الأوان.
* غدا أحدثكم عن الضائقة المالية التي يعاني منها الهلال والظروف الصعبة للاعبين، الذين لم يحصلوا حتى يومنا هذا على راتب شهرين ولم ينالوا حوافز خمس انتصارات متتالية،واكتب عن الحالة النفسية السيئة للعناصر التي شارفت فترة قيدها في كشوفات الفريق للنهاية "بشه وبوي وجينارو ووليد علاءالدين" ووعود ابوكسكته الكاذبة.
* أخيرا...من يحل مشاكل الهلال المالية وله الاجر.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قطاع المراحل السنيه بنادي المريخ.

مباريات_دورية

*تخوض فرقة المريخ الشابة غدآ الخميس 2/11/2017 اول مبارياتها في المرحلة الاخيرة لدوري شباب ولاية الخرطوم في دور الثمانية بنظام النقاط ويقابل الشباب في إستهلال مبارياتهم شباب بري الخرطومي .

وستقام المباراة علي ارض شيخ الاستادات (استاد الخرطوم)

في تمام الساعة 3:15ظهرآ (بالتوقيت الجديد)


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ملف الانتدابات في المريخ
المريخ يهتم بمهاجم الفرسان وطرف الامل وكونلي ابرز المبعدين وتعزيز الثقة في اليوغندي ومنح الفرصة لراجي واعارة صالح العجب

فتح المريخ ملف الانتدابات الشتوية مبكرا وفتح خطا مع الامل من اجل نجمه مؤيد عابدين الظهير الايمن اضافة الى ذلك وضع الجهاز الفني مهاجم الفرسان محمد موسى ضمن اجندته.
وبخصوص الاجانب كانت الترشيحات قد اكدت على مغادرة المدافع النيجيري كونلي لا سيما ان عقده مع الفريق مازال ساريا لثلاث سنوات قادمة الا ان المجلس كشف عن نيته تسويق اللاعب او اللجوء الى عملية فسخ العقد بالتراضي .
وفي الصعيد ذاته كشف المجلس عن تمسكه بالحارس اليوغندي لفترة قادمة.
اما على الصعيد المحلي ربما يتم التامين على بقاء قائد الفريق راجي عبدالعاطي لترتيب اوراقه من جديد لكن سيمضي المجلس في اتجاه اعارة كل من المدافع علي جعفر وابراهيم جعفر وصالح العجب بالاضافة الى ذلك بان علاءالدين يوسف اصبح يقضي ايامه الاخيرة في الفرقة الحمراء.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

**للحديث_بقيه*
*كلينتوون_احمد*
*سوداكال_رئيسي*(1)

عندما ترجل الرئيس المحبوب جمال الوالي عن دفه القياده الحمراء
اتجهت جميع العقول والقلوب الى قيام انتخابات شرعيه والإتيان بمجلس منتخب غير مكلف
وهي الدميقراطيه بأم عينها

كانت الامور تسير على قدم وساق
ولكن عندما حانت اللحظه الحاسمه لم يتقدم الصفوف الا فارس واحد
رجل شجاع تقدم من بين الصفوف ضاربا على صدره بان هو لها
ولكن  ابت الايادي الخفيه واللتي تستطاد في المياه العكره ابت الا انت تستل سيوف  الحقد والكراهيه وتقدم طعنات لازعات لذلك الرجل المصداق المريخي الحق
فتحدث من تحدث وخاض من خاض

اسدلت المهمه الانتخابيه الى المفوضيه واتم المريخ اجراءاته بالتمام والكمال بما فيها (المال) اللذي يعد اهم شئ بالنسبه للمفوضيه
والذي اتذكر انه يقدر بحوالي 500 الف
والفرد المترشح 50 الف

فتقدم سوداكال وفاااز بالتزكيه

ولكن لشئ محدد في نفوس البعض لم يريدو ان ينصب سوداكال رئيسا للمريخ ابدا

فبدأت قصه التلكؤو المستمر الى يومنا هذا

الطعون حق يكفله القانون .
ولكن اولم يكن من المصلحه العامه للمريخ ان ترفض الطعون ..لان سوداكال تقدم وحيدا

واذا قبلت الطعون سيتوه المريخ في دوامه من المشاكل من جديد !؟؟؟

اولم يكن يجب على من قدمو الطعون في مرشح الرئاسه الاوحد (سوداكال) التريث !!!!
ان كانوا مريخيين الهوى والعشق حقا؟؟؟؟؟

ام ان هناك جهات اخرى بالفعل هي من تتحكم في مصير اللعبه الشعبيه الاولى في بلادي ؟؟؟

المفوض الولائي لم يأتي بجديد وهو يخرج الينا كل يوم بأن الجهات المحدده اللتي ارسل اليها مستفسرا عن القضايا اللتي يواجهها سوداكال

(لم ترد) اليه



يا للعبث

هل ينتظر السيد المفوض حتى يحاكم سوداكال فعليا ليقبل الطعون ام ماذا ؟؟؟

اقولها صراحه السيد المفوض ينتظر التعليمات من اعلى لاصدار الاوامر

وهنا فقدت الرياضه نزاحتها وفقدت المصداقيه مكانتها ولم يعد رحل الحق صاحب حق 

لنااااااا عوووووده........

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*محمد الرشيد يؤازر زملائه اللاعبين.. ويهنئهم بالفوز على التريعة

تواجد كابتن محمد الرشيد، متوسط ميدان المريخ، في مباراة الامس مؤازراً زملائه اللاعبين عقب إخراج قدمه من الجبس.
اللاعب الذي يقترب من التدريبات ويخضع للتأهيل البدني حالياً قدم التهنئة لزملائه عقب نهاية المباراة مشيداً بهم..


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*محمد عبد الرحمن: مرتاح مع المريخ.. والأجواء تشجع على الإبداع

تقدم محمد عبد الرحمن مهاجم الفرقة الحمراء المرعب وصاحب الثلاثية في شباك حي الوادي نيالا بجزيل الشكر والتقدير لجماهير المريخ الوفية التي ساندته في احلك الظروف وشجعته بقوة وكانت السبب الرئيسي في النجاح الكبير الذي حققه مع المريخ من اول موسم، واهدى الغربال الهاتريك الذي سجله والانتصار العريض الذي حققه فريقه لجماهير المريخ الوفية تقديراً لما وجده من هذه الجماهير من سند ودعم معنوي، وقال الغربال إنه سعيد مع المريخ، ومرتاح جداً مع الفرقة الحمراء وبالتالي لن يمل تسجيل الأهداف والمساهمة مع زملائه في صناعة الفرقة لجماهير المريخ، وتابع: وجدت الأجواء المشجعة على الإبداع في الفرقة الحمراء، وكل الأمور كانت تمضي بصورة جيدة في المريخ، ووجدت نفسي مع مجموعة تلعب بروح عالية وبدرجة كبيرة من الانسجام والتفاهم، وبالتالي لم تكن مهمتي صعبة في تقديم الأفضل، وتسجيل العديد من الأهداف مع المريخ، وعلق الغربال على المستوى الذي قدمه مع المريخ في وقت سابق، وقال إن البداية لم تكن جيدة، لكنه الآن اصبح في الموعد، واصبح يسجل بمعدل جيد في جميع المباريات، مبيناً أن التعاون الكبير الذي وجده من زملاءه اللاعبين كان كلمة السر في كل النجاحات التي حققها مع الأحمر، واكد محمد عبد الرحمن انه يعلم جيداً انه الآن دخل السباق بقوة على لقب هداف بطولة الدوري الممتاز، وتعهد بأن يعمل مع المجموعة من اجل الاستفادة من كل الفرص المتاحة، ومن اجل زيادة محصلته من الأهداف حتى يتمكن من الظفر بلقب هداف بطولة الدوري الممتاز، وان يظفر المريخ في الوقت نفسه بلقب البطولة.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أبناء المريخ يسيطرون على ساحة التدريب
هندسة يقود الأحمر بكفاءة تامة.. بيكهام نجاحات لافتة مع كل الأندية
الديسكو يصنع ربيع أبناء شيكان.. وكيغان يصنع المعجزات في ثغر السودان



حافظ محمد أحمد

تجاهل أبناء المريخ الاتجاه للتدريب في سنوات ماضية، ما أدخل النادي في دوامة كبيرة بعد أن مر النادي خلال حقب بعيدة بنجاحات لافتة رفقة أبنائه وحقق منصور رمضان أراقاماً قياسية في الدوري مع الفريق ولكن في حقبة التسعينيات كانت المعاناة واضحة لدرجة دفعت النادي للتعاقد مع حسون المعروف بهلاليته.

وفي السنوات الأخيرة بدأ أبناء الأحمر اقتحام المجال وحققوا نجاحات لافتة، ويكفي أن المدرب الحالي للمريخ محمد موسى لم يستهلك وقتاً ليكون على مقربة من بناء مجد كبير بإعادة درع الدوري بسهولة ويسر لكون الأحمر بفريقه الحالي قريب للغاية من الوصول للهدف.

وعلى الجانب الآخر صنع إبراهيم حسين الحسين الوقيع ربيع هلال الأبيض وساهم في المشروع الناجح لأبناء الغرب وحقق معهم نجاحات لافتة كانت حديث الفضائيات المختلفة.

وليس ببعيد يعد فاروق جبرة مدرباً ناجحاً مطلوباً في كل أندية الممتاز وهو واحد من قلائل معروف عنه أنه لا يمكث بمنزله كثيراً وما أن يغادر نادياً حتى يتعاقد سريعاً جداً مع آخر

ولا يمكن اعتبار تجربة جمال أبوعنجة مع مريخ بورتسودان تراجعاً بقدر ما تؤكد أن كيغان قادر على صناعة التاريخ دائماً واقترب النجم الفذ في حقبة الثمانينيات والمدرب المعروف في بداية الألفية من تحقيق إنجاز تاريخي بالفوز بالدوري في ثغر السودان قبل أسابيع طويلة من نهايته.

وكان محمد عبدالله مازدا قد فتح الباب على مصرعيه للمدربين الشباب حالياً عندما كان يتولى مهمة التدريب في المريخ وهو ما يزال شاباً وساهم في الإنجاز التاريخي الوحيد للكرة السودانية حتى الآن.

الجيل الجديد من المدربين الشباب في المريخ يؤكد أن أبناء النادي قادرون دوماً على تحقيق الكثير من النجاحات متى ما واتتهم الفرصة.

هندسة على خطي زيزو

قبل أن يتجه المريخ للتعاقد مع محمد موسى لم يكن النجم والقائد الأسبق للمريخ يملك سمعة تدريبية كبيرة واكتفى فقط بالظهور مع شباب المريخ وفريق أركويت وحقق مع الأخير إنجازاً كبيراً، غير أنه لم يكن كافياً ليعلن عن نفسه ولكن هندسة المعروف بجرءته وقوة شخصيته لم يخش تدريب المريخ في فترة يمكن اعتبارها بالعصيبة والصعبة، وخلف مدرباً حظي بسمعة هائلة وهو الفرنسي غارزيتو ،وفي فترة وجيزة عبر هندسة عن نفسه بمنتهى القوة وقدم مع فريقه مستوى مبهراً وبات على بعد سبعة أسابيع ليتوج مع فريقه بالدرع ،وقد لا يعرف كثيرون أن محمد موسى كان حزيناً للغاية والهلال يحقق الدوري ست مرات متتالية ،وكان يتمنى أن يأتي اليوم الذي يتولي فيه تدريب المريخ وعندما واتته الفرصة لم يتخوف مظهراً ثقة غير عادية بنفسه وبفريقه ،وسار على خطى زين الدين زيدان مدرب ريال مدريد الحالي الذي ذاع صيته كلاعب ولكنه لم يكن معروفاً في عالم التدريب ولكنه قدم نفسه كمدرب بارع وقاد ملوك مدريد لانتصارات باهرة كانت حديث العالم ،وتلمس المهندس خطى زيزو وهو قريب للغاية من التتويج مع فريقه باللقب ليضمن المريخ مدرباً مميزاً بمزيد من الصقل والدراسة والمواكبة سيكون له شأن كبير.

هندسة الذي لم يكمل الأربعين بعد يملك فكراً كروياً متطوراً وبرع في التحليل الفني بأسلوبه السلس وثقافته العالية ولغته الرفيعة ونقل كل ذلك في الفترة الأخيرة وكسب ثقة أنصار الأحمر وهو يجد مناصرة ومؤازرة غير عادية من جماهير المريخ باعتباره مدرباً شاباً ومميزاً قادراً على تحقيق الكثير.

/////////////

الديسكو صانع ربيع أبناء شيكان

عض هلال الأبيض على مدربه الشاب إبراهومة بالنواجذ ورفض في فترة سابقة أن يغادر إلي الدوحة ليكمل ما بدأه مع الخريطيات في فريق الشباب ورد الديسكو الدين سريعاً لأبناء الغرب وحقق معهم إنجازاً تاريخياً لافتاً بالوصول لمرحلة متقدمة في الكونفدرالية قبل أن يغادر على يد فريق صعب المراس يملك سجلاً رفيعاً وهو مازيمبي.. الهزيمة من الغربان لم تفت عضد المدرب الشاب وهو يخطو بثبات نحو التمثيل الإفريقي مجدداً وجدد راعي النادي وجماهيره الثقة في ابراهومة وهو ما يعني أنه مستمر رفقة فريق مميز للغاية.

إبراهومة استفاد كثيراً من الأجانب الذين عملوا في المريخ وكان مساعداً لهم وتنبأ له الجنرال كروجر بمستقبل مبهر في عالم التدريب وهو ما بدأ يتحقق فعلياً إذ يعد الديسكو حالياً واحداً من أفضل المدربين في السودان ليس على صعيد الشباب فحسب وإنما في العموم ،إبراهومهة كان ملطوباً بشدة في المريخ قبل أن يتولى هندسة المهمة ولكن كثيرون فضلوا أن يستمر ليحقق نجاحاً لافتاً مع هلال شيكان وينجز معهم مشروعهم الحقيقي ويأتي لاحقاً للأحمر ليكون مدرباً يدخر للمستقبل القريب والبعيد ولما لا يعمل مع رفيقه هندسة ليكونا ثنائياً رائعاً.

///////////

بيكهام الكرة السودانية مطلوب دائماً في كل الأندية

لم يكن غريباً أن يحقق فاروق جبرة نجاحاً ساحقاً في عالم التدريب وحتى وهو لاعب كان أشبه بالمدرب داخل الملعب ،وكان اللاعب الأول في تشكيلة المدربين الذين حققوا الفوز بالدوري ثلاث مرات متتالية كإنجاز غير مسبوق يحققه المريخ ،بيكهم تدرج بشكل منطقي للغاية وتولى تدريب عدد من الأندية واشتهر بأنه المدرب الذي يصعد بأي فريق يتولى تدريبه للدوري الممتاز ،كما أنه قادر على تحقيق أفضل النتائج مع أندية الممتاز وعندما عمل مع غارزيتو ومن قبله حسام البدري كان يجد الرضاء الكامل لكونه منظماً وواعياً وفاهماً ومدركاً لعمله ومجتهداً ومثالاً للإنضباط فلم يكن غريباً أن يكون مطلوباً في كل الأندية وهو من مدربين قلائل لا يجلس في منزله دون عمل وما أن يغادر ناد حتى تأتيه العروض من كل حدب وصوب ويرافق بيكهام نجم مريخي وهو أحمد السيد اللاعب المميز والمدرب الشاب.

/////////////

كيغان يحقق المعجزات في ثغر السودان.. والضو يتدرج بشكل منطقي

ساعدت شخصية جمال أبوعنجه القوية في نجاحه كمدرب حتى أن كثيرين يعتقدون أنه يفرط في فرض الانضباط ،وعمل كيغان فترات في المريخ كما حقق الكثير من النجاحات مع أندية الممتاز المختلفة وهو مدرب يملك شخصية استثنائية، وحقق كيغان إنجازاً تاريخياً في ثغر السودان مؤخراً وتوج مع المريخ بلقب الدوري قبل أشهر من نهايته في وجود أندية لها باع طويل مثل الهلال ،وربما يعيد جمال أبوعنجة مريخ الثغر للممتاز مجدداً بعد سنوات من الابتعاد على الرغم من تراجع الكرة بشكل واضح في المدينة الساحلية الساحرة ،أسطورة الوسط في المريخ الذي حقق إنجازات لافتة لم تتكرر مع جيل الثمانينيات يبدو قادراً على المحافظة على اسمه في عالم التدريب قياساً بما يملكه من إمكانات مهولة وشخصية قوية مؤهلة.

وعلى الجانب الآخر يخطو الضو قدم الخير بثقة نحو التقدم في سلم المجد التدريبي وحقق مع ارتدي دنقلا بلقب الدوري قبل نهايته باسابيع، وكثيرون يتوقعون أن يلمع اسم الضو في عالم التدريب.

//////////////

أيوب الكرة السودانية أنموذج للمدربين الشباب

يدين المدربين الشباب في المريخ للكابتن محمد عبدالله مازدا الذي فتح الطريق لهم ليتولو تدريب المريخ لاحقاً ،ومنح مازدا الفرصة لإبراهومة وجمال أبوعنجة في سنوات سابقة ،ووجدوا منه كل عون ،كما يجد هندسة حالياً العون والسند من مدربه السابق ،مازدا الذي أعاد للكرة السودانية بريقها وألقها وأعاد صقور الجديان لمنصات التتويج لا يمكن أن يتخطاه الحديث عندما تأتي سيرة المدربين المخضرمين أصحاب الخبرة والتأهيل وكان المساعد الأول والقاسم المشترك في الإنجاز التاريخي الذي حققه المريخ بلقب كأس الكؤوس الإفريقية في العام 1989 وهو الأيقونة الوحيدة في جيد الأندية السودانية ،مازدا المؤهل يعد مثالاً ناجحاً للمدربين الشباب في تلك الفترة وهو من فتح الباب للمدربين الشباب من المريخ لسيطروا حالياً على ساحة التدريب ويكونوا مطلوبين دائماً في كل الأندية.

/////////

ولجمال الوالي نصيب مقدر

ويدين كل المدربين الشباب في المريخ بالفضل لجمال الوالي الذي فتح لهم المجال ليقدموا لناديهم ومنذ أن تولى الوالي مهمة رئاسة المريخ سعى للاستعانة بنجوم المريخ السابقين ومنحهم الفرصة كاملة ليقولوا كلمتهم ،وأتى بجمال أبوعنجة في أكثر من فترة ،كما منح الفرصة واسعة لإبراهومة ليقدم خبراته ويستفيد من خبرات الأجانب ،ومنح الفرصة لفاروق جبرة ليقود الفريق منفرداً ورفقة الأجانب ،كما أن الوالي وبقية أفراد مجلسه قدموا محمد موسى كمدرب شاب قادر على تحقيق النجاح ورد له هندسة الدين سريعاً.

الدكتور جمال الوالي لم يكتف بصناعة الفريق الحالي من الشباب وقدم مدرباً بوزن الذهب ليؤكد أنه أحد أكثر الشخصيات التي قدمت للمريخ طوال تاريخه وليكون جنباً إلى جنب مع رؤساء قدموا للمريخ الكثير.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*محمد موسى: أشكر التريعة لأنه لعب كرة قدم حقيقية وابتعد عن اللعب على الأجسام

عبّر الكابتن محمد موسى مدرب المريخ عن بالغ ارتياحه للاداء المميز والانتصار العريض الذي حققه فريقه على تريعة البجا مساء امس، وقال محمد موسى إن المباراة كانت جيدة من جانب فريقه الذي احكم سيطرته على منطقة الوسط منذ وقت مبكر، وعمل على تفعيل الأطراف، الأمر الذي جعل الفريق يصنع العديد من الفرص الخطيرة، واشارمحمد موسى الى أنه كان متخوفاً على لاعبيه من هذه المباراة لأن فريقه لعب تحت برمجة ضاغطة وعانى من ارهاق لا مثيل له، ورغم ذلك استطاع المريخ أن يقدم مباراة كبيرة، وان يمتع قاعدته الجماهيرية العريضة بعرض جميل وانتصار عريض، وشكر محمد موسى فريق تريعة البجا، ذاكراً أنه قدم مباراة جميلة ومفتوحة، وابتعد تماماً عن اللعب على الأجسام، وكان من اهم الأسباب في تقديم المريخ لواحدة من اجمل مبارياته، لأن الأحمر ظل يلعب جميع مبارياته الأخيرة تحت عنف مبالغ فيه من قبل المنافسين, ونفى محمد موسى أن تكون هناك أي مشكلة تواجه المريخ في التهديف، مبيناً أن الأحمر في السابق كان يعاني في صناعة الفرص وفي ترجمتها الى أهداف، ولكنه اصبح الآن يصل بسرعة فائقة الى مرمى المنافسين بصناعة الفرص وترجمتها الى أهداف، بفضل الحس التهديفي العالي للاعبيه، وتابع: لا مجال للحديث عن مشكلة في التهديف بالنسبة لفريق يسجل نصف دستة من الأهداف في هذه المباراة، وقال محمد موسى إن هذا لا ينفي اهدار المريخ لعدد من الفرص السانحة، لكنه عاد واشار الى ان تسجيل هذا الكم الهائل من الأهداف مع اهدار بعض الفرص يؤكد بأن المريخ يمضي في الطريق الصحيح.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فرقة الرعب الحمراء تواصل عروضها الخرافية وتدك شباك أبناء جبل أولياء بسداسية
الغربال يقترب من صدارة لائحة الهدافين.. وجمال سالم يظهر بعد غيبة


حافظ محمد أحمد

اعتلى المريخ صدارة الترتيب بسهولة بعد أن حقق فوزاً كبيراً على تريعة البجا جبل أولياء بستة أهداف نظيفة في المباراة التي جرت أمس بالقلعة الحمراء لحساب الجولة الثانية عشرة من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز ليرفع الفريق رصيده من النقاط إلى 66 نقطة بفارق 3 نقاط عن وصيفه الهلال. فيما تجمد تريعة البجا في 28 نقطة، نال الغربال هدفه أولاً للمريخ في الدقيقة 21 واردفه بثان في الدقيقة 31 ورفع التاج إبراهيم الفارق إلى ثلاثة أهداف قبل أن يختتم أمير كمال أهداف الشوط الأول، وفي الشوط الثاني نال محمد عبدالرحمن هدفاً خامساً للمريخ ونال رمضان عجب هدفاً سادساً مختتماً مهرجان أهداف فريقه ويعد الفوز الكبير بستة أهداف نظيفة هو الأعلى للفريق في المنافسة حتى الآن.

هندسة يحترم التريعة ويدفع بتشكيلته الأساسية

أظهر مدرب المريخ محمد موسى احتراماً كبيراً لتريعة البجا ودفع بتشكيلته الأساسية وحققت الانتصارات مؤخراً ولم يحدث تغييراً على توليفته التي شاركت في كل المباريات.. احترام هندسة الزائد لمنافسه جعله عرضة للانتقادات من البعض باعتبار أن الأفضل للجهاز الفني منح الفرصة لعدد من اللاعبين لإراحة الأساسيين تفادياً لإرهاقهم وتجهيز مجموعة أخرى يمكن أن يعتمد عليها في ظل برمجة ضاغطة وأداء مباريات كل 4 أيام فيما رأى آخرون أن المهندس لا يرغب في التفريط في مباراة ويتفادى أية مفاجآت غير سارة يمكن أن تحدث حال غامر بتغيير في التشكيلة الأساسية.

جمال سالم يظهر بعد غيبة

شهدت مباراة المريخ أمام تريعة البجا ظهوراً مفرحاً لجمال سالم بعد غيبة طويلة أفسح خلالها المجال لمنجد النيل وعلى الرغم من غيابه الطويل غير أن الأوغندي قدم مستوى جيداً وأكد حضوره الرائع ويقظته عندما تصدى بيقظة تامة لتهديفة قوية لمهاجم تريعة البجا، جمال سالم الذي قدم مستوى مقنعاً على الرغم من محدودية الكرات التي وصلته ينتظر أن يواصل مهمته في الفترة المقبلة أو على الأقل يتبادل الظهور مع زميله منجد النيل وذلك تفادياً لأي طارئ قد يبعد أحدهما ومنح محمد موسى الفرصة لعلي جعفر الذي ظهر هو الآخر بعد غيبة طويلة للغاية وعوضه محمد موسى بباسكال في الجزء الأخير من المباراة.

الغربال يبدع ويمتع ويقنع ويلتحق بصدارة الهدافين

رفع محمد عبدالرحمن رصيده من الأهداف إلى 15 هدفاً متقدماً في لائحة هدافي المسابقة، ونال ميدو هدفين سريعين وأهدر مثلهما في شوط واحد.. قبل أن ينال هدفاً ثالثاً له وخامساً لفريقه متساوياً مع هدافي المنافسة وكان قريباً للغاية من التربع على عرش الهدافين منفرداً. وقدم المهاجم السريع مستوى مبهراً مؤكداً أنه هداف من طراز رفيع، وشهد الموسم الحالي مهرجان أهداف للمهاجم المتميز وسجل في مختلف المنافسات ويعد الموسم الحالي الأعلى معدلاً للتهديف بالنسبة له قياساً بمواسمه الماضية مع فريقه السابق الهلال الذي فرط فيه بمنتهى السهولة وقدمه لقمة سائغة للمريخ.

العنف سلاح لا يجدي مع المريخ

مارس تريعة البجا عنفاً واضحاً لإيقاف نجوم المريخ وسعى لاعبو التريعة لإيقاف الزحف المتواصل لنجوم الفرقة الحمراء غير أن العنف سلاح ما عاد يجدي أمام مهارة نجوم المريخ وفشلت كل محاولات الضيوف في الحد من الخطورة البالغة للعقرب ورفاقه ليشهد شوط اللعب الأول 4 أهداف وبطاقتين للاعبي التريعة.

ماكينات صناعة الأهداف تعمل بكفاءة من كل الجبهات العمق والأطراف

يتميز المريخ بصناعة لعب غاية في التميز من العمق والأطراف وفي شوط واحد صنع أحمد آدم هدفين نالهما الغربال وأمير كمال قبل أن يصنع العقرب هدفاً للتاج إبراهيم على الجانب الأيسر فيما صنع التاج إبراهيم هدف المباراة الأول الذي ناله الغربال. المريخ تميز على مستوى الصناعة في وجود لاعبين ماهرين للغاية في وسط الملعب والأطراف وفي وجود مهاجمين خطيرين للغاية نجح الفريق في تحقيق أهدافه.

شوط أول ومهرجان أهداف

على غير العادة استهلك المريخ وقتاً طويلاً ليدخل أجواء المباراة وانتظر أكثر من 10 دقائق ليهدد مرمى تريعة البجا عبر بكري المدينة وانتظر الأحمر 20 دقيقة ليوقع الغربال على هدف أول بمهارة كبيرة مستفيداً من عكسية التاج إبراهيم ولم تمض سوى 10 دقائق ليعود الغربال لينال ثاني أهدافه وأهداف فريقه من ضربة ركنية نفذها بيبو بامتياز وبعد 3 دقائق فقط رفع أمير كمال إلى ثلاثة مستفيداً من تمريرة العقرب وأضاف التاج الهدف الرابع من رأسية إثر مخالفة ارتكبت مع التكت نفذها بيبو على رأس أمير وسيطر المريخ تماماً على مجريات الشوط واكتفى الضيوف بتهديفة وحيدة تصدى لها جمال سالم.. لينهي المريخ الشوط الأول متقدماً بثلاثية.

شوط ثان وهدفان

استهل المريخ شوط اللعب الثاني بقوة كبيرة وبدا الاهتمام واضحاً بزيادة الغلة التهديفية غير أن التوفيق لم يحالف المهاجمين وأهدر العقرب فرصتين سانحتين للتسجيل وأجرى هندسة ثلاث تبديلات بخروج العقرب.. أمير كمال وباسكال لينخفض الأداء تبعاً للنهاية الإكلينيكية للمباراة بعد رباعية الشوط الأول وبدا تريعة البجا مستسلماً للخسارة ولم يهدد مرمى جمال سالم. فيما لم يظهر المريخ الكثير من الجدية لرفع الفارق من الأهداف وأدى الفريق بقية الشوط بأقل جهد ممكن وفي آخر عشر دقائق نال الغربال الهاتريك بإحرازه لهدفه الشخصي الثالث والخامس لفريقه قبل أن يختتم عجب مهرجان الأهداف بهدف سادس انتهت عليه المباراة.

الحظ يدير ظهره للعقرب

اكتفى بكري المدينة بصناعة الأهداف وإزعاج دفاع تريعة البجا وإفساح المجال لزملائه لإحراز الأهداف وأدار الحظ ظهره للمهاجم المرعب الذي ساهم في الفوز الكبير الذي حقفه الفريق أمس على أبناء جبل أولياء بالرغم من عدم إحرازه لهدف وسحب الجهاز الفني اللاعب مطلع الشوط الثاني تفادياً لإرهاقه بعد ماراثون مباريات صعبة دون راحة كافية، العقرب أظهر زهداً واضحاً في إحراز الأهداف وبدا غير مهتماً بزيادة أهدافه في المسابقة مكتفياً بمساعدة زميله محمد عبدالرحمن لينافس 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* قائد الخرطوم: سيف تيري تأثر بالحديث عن انتقاله للقمة في التسجيلات المقبلة



تحسر صلاح الأمير قائد الخرطوم الوطني على خروج فريقه متعادلاً أمام أهلي شندي سلبياً مساء أمس ضمن الجولة 30 لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز وقال في تصريحات لإذاعة هوى السودان ظهر اليوم إنهم دخلوا المباراة بجدية من أجل الفوز وحصد النقاط الثلاث وحتى يواصلوا مشوارهم بنجاح للمنافسة على المركزين الثالث والرابع ولكنهم في نفس الوقت كانوا يعلمون جيداً أن المباراة لن تكون سهلة لأن أهلي شندي فريق كبير ومحترم خاض المباراة هو الآخر بحثاً عن الفوز والنقاط الثلاث ولذلك جاءت المباراة مثيرة وقوية بين الطرفين وبذل نجوم الأهلي والخرطوم مجهوداً كبيراً في المباراة ليكون التعادل نتيجة عادلة للفريقين على ما قدماه طوال الشوطين، وأبدى صلاح الأمير تفاؤله في قدرة فريقه للحصول على أحد المراكز المؤهلة للتمثيل الخارجي برغم المنافسة الشرسة في ظل الطموحات الكبيرة لعدد من اللاعبين ورغبتهم في الحصول على احدى بطاقات التمثيل الخارجي مثل أهلي الخرطوم والشرطة القضارف وهلال كادوقلي وهلال الأبيض وأهلي شندي مبيناً أنهم كلاعبين مُطالبون بمضاعفة الجهد وتقديم الأفضل حتى يستطيع الفريق الحصول على احدى البطاقات المؤهلة للتمثيل الخارجي بنهاية العام الحالي، وتحدث صلاح الأمير عن مهاجم الفريق الشاب سيف تيري مبيناً أن هذا اللاعب يعتبر من المواهب الشابة المميزة التي يضمها كشف الفريق لكن مستواه تراجع في الفترة الأخيرة بسبب الحديث الكثير من الإعلام عن انتقاله للقمة في فترة التسجيلات المقبلة مشيراً إلى أن سيف تيري لاعب صغير في السن وتأثر كثيراً بسبب الحديث المستمر من الإعلام عنه في الماضية عن مفاوضات القمة معه ورغبتها في التعاقد معه في التسجيلات المقبلة، وأشاد صلاح الأمير بالمستويات التي يقدمها ثنائي المريخ الحالي أحمد آدم وأحمد حامد التش مبيناً أن هذا الثنائي يُعتبران من أفضل اللاعبين الشباب في الدوري السوداني مشيراً إلى أنهما قدما أفضل المستويات مع الخرطوم الوطني في الفترة الماضية ولذلك ليس من المستغرب أن يتألق الثنائي مع المريخ حالياً ويصبحان من أهم أعمدته الأساسية، وتوقع صلاح الأمير أن تشهد المنافسة إثارة كبيرة في المباريات المقبلة على صعيد المراكز المؤهلة للتمثيل الخارجي وعلى صعيد التنافس على الصدارة مُطالباً بأن يكون التحكيم في الموعد وأن يدير المباراة بنزاهة والا ينحاز لطرف على حساب الآخر حتى تمضي المنافسة في الطريق الصحيح حتى نهايتها.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رئيس قطاع البنى التحتية يوضّح أسباب منع (بائعات الشاي) مزاولة عملهن عقب اذان المغرب
شمس الدين: رصدنا ظواهر سالبة.. وحادثة اعتداء خلف القرار
#المريخ #منشآت_المريخ 
ردود فعل عديدة، متباينة ومتفاوتة، تلت قرار ادارة نادي المريخ منع (بائعات الشاي) التواجد حول الاستاد عقب اذان المغرب.. وبالتوجه للسيد مسئول قطاع البنى التحتية بمجلس ادارة نادي المريخ.. استخلص المكتب الاعلامي الأسباب خلف القرار.. 
وسرد الأستاذ شمس الدين الطيب، رئيس قطاع البنى التحتية ومنشأت المريخ، الأحداث التي بسببها جاءت قراراته باعتبار كونه المسئول الأول عن استاد المريخ.. 
وقال شمس الدين الطيب: قبل ايام قليلة، تم ابلاغي بوقوع حادثة شروع في القتل باعتداء من سائق (ركشة) حاول طعن احد الأشخاص الجالسين مع سيدة تبيع الشاي لكن تدخّل الشباب وبعض المارة والمتواجدين في المكان حال دون ذلك وهاجموه ما دعاه للهرب. 
وواصل شمس الدين الطيب الحديث: بعد التوجّه لمكان الحادثة للوقوف ميدانياً وتقصي الحقائق إضررت للحديث مع السيدات اللائي يكسبن الرزق مع بيع الشاي حول استاد المريخ.. تأكدت من حدوث الواقعة خاصة وان السائق هرب تاركاً (الركشة) خاصته في المكان..
وذكر المسئول من منشأت المريخ انه طلب من السيدات هناك تنظيم العمل: ذكرت لهن ألّا مانع لديّ من عملهن في الفناء الغربي أو الشرقي او سواه، لكن بعد تقنين العمل في القريب العاجل وضرورة انهاء خدمتهن وعملهن في المغرب أي لا يسمح لهن بالتواجد حول الاستاد ليلاً على الاطلاق.. 
وواصل شمس الدين: وضعنا خطة قيد الدراسة لهن بالتواجد داخل الاستاد في أكشاك مخصصة لبيع الشاي والتناوب في العمل بها وتقنين عملهن أثاء المباريات الخاصة بالمريخ أو سواه بالاستاد.. 
شمس الدين أكّد ان الجميع كان على علم بتبليغي الجهات المختصة والشرطة أن العاملات ببيع الشاي حول الاستاد كنّ على علم بإبلاغ أمن المجتمع.. وذلك لضبط مواعيد عدم العمل عقب اذان المغرب. ولخص القرار انه جاء نتاج للآتي: 
١. الحفاظ علي مكتسبات النادي وذلك بمنع الممارسات اللّا أخلاقية، ووصلت لحد الشروع في القتل وقد كانت هنالك حادثة سابقة نتج عنها وفاة احدي بائعات الشا.. 
2. تبليغ وحدة مكافحة المخدرات، خاصة وان معلومات وردتنا بتواجد مروجين لبيع المخدرات والمكيفات بأنواعها.
واختتم شمس الدين الحديث: لن نكون سعداء اذا ما وقعت جريمة قتل، لا قدر الله، في فناء الاستاد.. لذلك سنمنع تلك الظاهر السالبة بكل ما أوتينا من سلطة.. فهي ظواهر لا تمت للأخلاق بصلة وتشبه أعراف الشعب السوداني العظيم ولا مجتمع المريخ..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*السماني والشغيل ضمن افضل عشرين لاعبا في افريقيا

كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
اختار الاتحاد الافريقي كاف اللاعبين السماني الصاوي من المريخ والشغيل من الهلال الابيض ضمن افضل عشرين لاعبا في افريقيا سيتم اختيار احدهم الــــــــــــ(20) ليفوز بجائزة افضل لاعب في افريقيا
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قائمة المرشحين للأفضل داخل إفريقيا

 أشرف بنشرقي مهاجم الوداد المغربي

أحمد فتحي ظهير أيمن الأهلي المصري

الخليل بانجورا صانع ألعاب النجم الساحلي التونسي

علي معلول ظهير أيسر الأهلي المصري

البوركيني أريستيد بانسيه مهاجم المصري البورسعيدي

أيمن ماجد مدافع الفتح الرباطي المغربي

أيمن المثلوثي حارس النجم الساحلي التونسي

بن مالانجو مهاجم مازيمبي الكونغولي

دين فورمان مهاجم سوبر سبورت الجنوب إفريقي

دينيس أونيانجو حارس أوغندا وصن داونز الجنوب إفريقي

السماني سعد الدين لاعب المريخ السوداني

الزامبي فاكسون كابومبو لاعب زيسكو

فوزي الشاوشي حارس مولودية الجزائر

جيفري سيرنكوما لاعب كامبالا سيتي الأوغندي

جيرمي بروكي لاعب سوبرسبورت

جونيور أجايي لاعب الأهلي المصري

كريم عوضي لاعب الصفاقسي التونسي

 محمد مفتاح لاعب اتحاد العاصمة الجزائري

محمد أوناجم صانع ألعاب الوداد المغربي

مؤيد اللافي صانع ألعاب أهلي طرابلس الليبي

 نصر الدين أحمد لاعب الهلال أُبيض السوداني

أسامة دارفالو لاعب اتحاد العاصمة الجزائري

بيرسي تاو لاعب صن داونز الجنوب إفريقي

سابيلو ندزينيسا لاعب إمبابان سوالوز السوازيلاندي

صابر خليفة لاعب الإفريقي التونسي

صلاح الدين سعيدو لاعب سانت جورج الإثيوبي

سيلفان جبوهو لاعب مازيمبي

تادي إتيكياما لاعب أس فيتا الكونغولي

طه ياسين خنيسي مهاجم الترجي التونسي

طارق حامد لاعب وسط نادي الزمالك
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

قائمة المرشحين للأفضل داخل إفريقيا
طارق حامد لاعب وسط نادي الزمالك



شيخ طارق بيلعب فى الزمالك ومن ضمن احسن لاعبي افريقيا !!!!
*

----------

